# Goal(s) for tomorrow?



## slyfox

What is your goal for tomorrow?

My goal is to go fishing somewhere frequented by people.


----------



## slyfox

I went fishing. Caught a catfish and a gobbie. An old man came over and talked to me and my friend.

My new goal for tomorrow is to smile when around other people

Come on, someone must want to set a goal for tomorrow.


----------



## RubyLynn

Congrats on meeting your goal!

My goal for tomorrow: Return item I accidently stole from Home Depot today (self-checkout issues). Should I bother explaining it to the returns employee or just put it back on the shelf? Probably just put it back. Which is less weird? I ended up not needing the part anyway.


----------



## morphine1978

Go on a job interview. I have been putting this off for a week and I really need a different job.


----------



## Gerard

Probably go to the Zen Center.


----------



## slyfox

I hope you all achieved your goals.

RubyLynn, what did you decide to do? It would be awkward, but I think it would be best to take it to a returns employee. 

My goal for tomorrow is to say hi to five strangers


----------



## seanybhoy

My goal for tomorrow is to go to Karate without beating myself up about how bad my skin or hair looks and to survive another day of suicidal feelings. I dont know which one is gonna be harder.

Note to self : I dont wanna be you anymore.


----------



## Polar

Vanish.


----------



## Bon

Take my girls shopping, actually leave the city!

And fishing sounds like fun, haven't been in eons.


----------



## RubyLynn

slylikeafox said:


> RubyLynn, what did you decide to do? It would be awkward, but I think it would be best to take it to a returns employee.


Ah, I just put it back on the shelf. No problem. But today I got the wrong ink for my printer and have to return that. I must have some kind of shopping disability. :eyes

How are the other goals going?


----------



## ardrum

My goal for tomorrow is to get my hair cut and go to the grocery. No specific social goals.


----------



## scorp1966

My goal is to drive to my friends place after work. I just got my license last month and a car last week. This will be the furthest i have driven by myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Sleep in!


----------



## Just Lurking

To have a good time tomorrow!

Hm, day-long outing. Maybe I'll post pictures if I think to get any.


----------



## ardrum

Where will you go on this outing?


----------



## Just Lurking

ardrum said:


> Where will you go on this outing?


Oh I took my two nieces to the city's Emergency Preparedness event where 911/military/electric/gas/etc. people show off all their equipment and so forth. Then we went downtown, to a park, and did the supper thing afterwards. By the time I got home, 13 hours had passed and I was exhausted. Good day though.


----------



## ardrum

Just Lurking said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where will you go on this outing?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I took my two nieces to the city's Emergency Preparedness event where 911/military/electric/gas/etc. people show off all their equipment and so forth. Then we went downtown, to a park, and did the supper thing afterwards. By the time I got home, 13 hours had passed and I was exhausted. Good day though.
Click to expand...

Wow, that does sound like a good day. How old are they?

EDIT: Didn't do the grocery/haircut thing. I'll do it today though.


----------



## Just Lurking

ardrum said:


> Wow, that does sound like a good day. How old are they?


They are 8 and 11. I love hanging out with them; they are a pair of great kids. They also tend to reduce my anxiety to much lower levels, a side effect of being so pre-occupied with their well-being.



ardrum said:


> Didn't do the grocery/haircut thing. I'll do it today though.


I put that sort of stuff off to the last possible minute. Down with haircuts!

So, Mother's Day visit and dinner today/tonight. This coming week I think I may check out the world of stocks, starting at the very beginning with a copy of "Stocks for Dummies". No sense having money collect dust with interest rates weaker than that of inflation.


----------



## ardrum

Just Lurking said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that does sound like a good day. How old are they?
> 
> 
> 
> They are 8 and 11. I love hanging out with them; they are a pair of great kids. They also tend to reduce my anxiety to much lower levels, a side effect of being so pre-occupied with their well-being.
Click to expand...

I notice an identical phenomenon whenever I've hung out with my nephews. They're much younger, but my consciousness is just wrapped up "in the moment" instead of in my thoughts when I'm around them. Of course, then it gets to be physically tiring from being tackled all day. :lol It's worth it though, as I want to be the best uncle I can be.



Just Lurking said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't do the grocery/haircut thing. I'll do it today though.
> 
> 
> 
> I put that sort of stuff off to the last possible minute. Down with haircuts!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I hate haircuts, but I get one about every 4-5 weeks. I don't have anything fancy to deal with though, so it's quick at least.



Just Lurking said:


> So, Mother's Day visit and dinner today/tonight. This coming week I think I may check out the world of stocks, starting at the very beginning with a copy of "Stocks for Dummies". No sense having money collect dust with interest rates weaker than that of inflation.


Ooh! This is something I took an interest in last year. Two books that really helped me out:

The Bogleheads' Guide to Investing
A Random Walk Down Wall Street

I now have a Roth IRA account at vanguard.com as a result.


----------



## Noca

live another day


----------



## Just Lurking

ardrum said:


> Two books that really helped me out:
> 
> The Bogleheads' Guide to Investing
> A Random Walk Down Wall Street


I just picked up the Dummies book yesterday. Thanks for those recommendations, they are both very well reviewed at Amazon. I'll be checking those out once I've found my footing.


----------



## seanybhoy

Go to the hairdessers get a new book from the library and go to karate in the evening.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Get enough sleep.
Try to stay in a pleasant mood (weather is getting me down).
Not freak out about another doctor appointment.


----------



## slyfox

It's technically already tomorrow, but I'll say my goal is to say hi to three stangers(can't be coworkers or customers).


----------



## taglog7

try to call someone i


----------



## slyfox

Accomplish another goal from my "setting hundreds of goals" list. I have been slacking off lately


----------



## seanybhoy

Attend my shrink appointment, I hope he says something constructive to me cos im really struggling to find any inspiration to keep on fighting this losing battle.


----------



## Polar

My goals for today were/are:

Get out of bed as soon as I wake up instead of just lying there for like an hour (Done! :b)
Call my dentist to reschedule my last appt. (Done!)
Do the dishes (Done!)
Clean up the apartment
Get some work done (100% done!)


----------



## seanybhoy

Go for haircut.
Go to work.
And been invited to a club after work but i feel crappy so i might have to reach for the little book of bad excuses.


----------



## slyfox

Apply for a job as a bus driver


----------



## Just Lurking

slylikeafox said:


> Apply for a job as a bus driver


Good luck with that. What kind of bus?


----------



## slyfox

I applied. The application had to be filled out at the office. I had to sit in chairs close to other people. I think I did really good, with not panicking

"Good luck with that. What kind of bus?"

Thanks, a city transit bus. They train the drivers, so already having a CDL isn't required. I have a chauffeur license(I'm a delivery driver) and my dad works there as a bus driver, so hopefully I'll at least get an interview.

Tomorrow's goals
1. Replace my damaged aquarium tomorrow, with the warranty.
2. Call a coworker about an aquarium he is giving away


----------



## slyfox

Accomplished my previous two goals

New goal: Go for a walk


----------



## ardrum

Did you walk?


----------



## slyfox

Yes, and there were more people than I expected. I did alright though. I had some nervous moments, but nothing serious.


----------



## seanybhoy

Get over myself already.


----------



## seanybhoy

I will join a jujitsu class on friday if all goes well.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

see a counselor


----------



## Eilicea

make teh social interactions epic win!


----------



## Eilicea

they were win.


----------



## **ibleedblueblood**

Since I can't do what I actually want to do tomorrow, I'll state what I'm going to do.


My fiance's friend has a 90-year-old father whose birthday is tomorrow. The whole family will be meeting at this country club. I've met these people before and they seem OK for the most part. It's still an awkward situation, but I'm going.

So I'll try to look nice and enjoy myself a little bit.


----------



## Ally

Order some books & stick to my diet.


----------



## RealGoneKid

Get my car pimped by Xzibit. jk


----------



## Eilicea

Survive.


----------



## ardrum

Have these totally completed:
-Pay all bills
-Cancel therapy
-Call property management for the third friggin' time to take care of an issue that should have been resolved after one call


----------



## Noca

Eilicea said:


> Survive.


 :ditto


----------



## slyfox

Hope everyone accomplished their goals. Thought this topic died. Glad to see it's alive and kicking


----------



## ardrum

Have some whole grain pasta and get a good night's rest.


----------



## slyfox

Accomplish another goal from my list of goals


----------



## Polar

Wake up at no later than 11am. Well okay noon, absolute latest.
Do some (or alot) of work
Show up at that poker tourney/party that my friend invited me to


----------



## ardrum

- Run my 5K in under 22:48. 
- Go to the bank.
- Go to Little Italy and enjoy the Feast of the Assumption (basically, lots of food).


----------



## Gerard

Good luck everyone! I hope you achieve your goals!

Buy books for school.

- Gerard


----------



## Eilicea

Do something! I'm bored.


----------



## Gerard

Good luck Angelica! I hope you find something! 

Have a good 6 hour volunteer shift tomorrow.


----------



## slyfox

I didn't accomplish my previous goal

New goal: Call the free Social Phobics Anonymous telephone conference support group. I just learned about it today.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=72373&hilit=phobia

http://www.geocities.com/seanphilib/ColoradoSPA.html (times are updated, I think)


----------



## Eilicea

My goal failed lol. And tomorrow I get to go to Ithaca...with my PARENTS...:head/desk:

Goal for tomorrow: Find and consume a sufficiently large quantity of NyQuil to put me in an alternative plane of consciousness during the 4 1/2 hour drive to the middle of nowheres. Oh well, at least I get to miss a day of work, right?


----------



## slyfox

Goal for today(I set it before today): Ask a guy in class if he has a facebook or some other way I can contact him. We have a lot in common and are always talking after class. I wimped out last class. Hopefully he isn't taking his final exam early, because it would be nice to make a friend.


----------



## slyfox

Mission accomplished. He has a facebook. He gave me his last name for finding him. Too bad I didn't push more for the spelling of said name


----------



## Noca

Call itunes to transfer my accounts payable to my paypal.


----------



## Roberto

ardrum said:


> - Run my 5K in under 22:48.


Wow. I would be happy to run 3 miles without stopping, and I would really like to go fishing again someday. My goal for tomorrow is to work out, see my cousin's band play at Big Bubba's Bad Barbeque and not drink while I'm there.


----------



## slyfox

Good luck with your goals

Goal for tomorrow: Go to my friends Christmas party. I really want to back out. He is inviting tons of strangers


----------



## Roberto

_see my cousin's band play at Big Bubba's Bad Barbeque and not drink while I'm there._

Well, I drank so much last night that I woke up this morning and I was still drunk. eh, no big deal. I'm hungry for some perogies. =ll

Good luck with all your goals all. Make it happen.~


----------



## bezoomny

Drive to Perimeter and find gifts for my aunt, uncle and grandma.


----------



## slyfox

Somehow get out of my house on my own


----------



## slyfox

Accomplished. I walked and also went to the vet.

Same goal for tomorrow


----------



## Kush

my goal is 2 have a fun new years ever at all costs


----------



## Beryl

Go to the gym for the second time. Maybe have some new years fun if possible.


----------



## nightwalker

If that includes Midnight and a little after that, my goal is to successfully be myself and have fun at the club (if i even get to go)


----------



## slyfox

Good luck with your goals! So far, I haven't accomplished mine. Maybe I'll force myself to go for a short walk


----------



## slyfox

Return some books to a couple of libraries. I also want to try a new resturant. So far, I haven't had the nerve


----------



## slyfox

Returned the books

For tomorrow: Try that new restrant.


----------



## quietgal

Write and email requests for grad school recommendation letters!!! Cannot procrastinate any longer!!


----------



## dax

Getting through the day. Tomorrow is going to be total chaos and hell at work. I hate doing the work of 2+ people.


----------



## slyfox

To not complain about my life to others


----------



## espearite

Go for a walk at a beautiful park by myself when I get a sunny day.


----------



## mind_games

Ok this is more of a goal for today, but meh:

I'm gonna stay awake however crappy I may feel, in order to reset my sleep cycle. 

Usually I sleep at 6am ish and wake up in the evening, but that means I miss out on most of the daytime, which sucks.


----------



## slyfox

For today

6 hours of productivity (cleaning, paying bills, art practice, etc)
Might have to allow driving time to count so it is easier to track. Also going to count my doctors visit

Update: I've done about 3.5 hours worth. I probably won't get more in.

Tomorrow

6 hours of productivity

Update: So far 2 hrs 20 minutes


----------



## Esteban

- CBT
- exercise
- look for job
- study for GRE


----------



## rosecolored

Volunteer. Call my Grandpa and Uncle. Return library materials.


----------



## bad baby

make a phone call. goal for the next two weeks=1 phone call a day, hopefully i will stick to it!!


----------



## slyfox

6+ hours of art practice or work


----------



## Smallfry

I'm going to send an email that I've been drafting for the last two days. I'm so nervous but also I'm really excited. I hope I say the right thing.


----------



## Riri11

fml

police station at 7:30 AM
college from 9-8 PM
go to bank and ask them to help me pay my ambulance pill because I'm clueless 
2 assignments due at 10 PM


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> 6+ hours of art practice or work


Got 6 hrs 46 mins in. About half was drawing practice and the other half sculpting practice with clay

Tomorrow
6+ hours of art practice or work
Mow the lawn unless my foot is too bad



Riri11 said:


> fml
> 
> police station at 7:30 AM
> college from 9-8 PM
> go to bank and ask them to help me pay my ambulance pill because I'm clueless
> 2 assignments due at 10 PM


Wow sounds like you are having a horrible time. Hope things work out and improve for you.


----------



## millenniumman75

I need to pick up my room
I need to paint my mailbox - weather-permitting.

I have already done so much this weekend that I need a break from the break :lol.

One day...then back to work.


----------



## Riri11

slyfox said:


> Got 6 hrs 46 mins in. About half was drawing practice and the other half sculpting practice with clay
> 
> Wow sounds like you are having a horrible time. Hope things work out and improve for you.


Sound fun

It's not an unusual schedule for me, this is a typical weekday :bash


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 6+ hours of art practice or work
> Mow the lawn unless my foot is too bad


Got 6 hours and 20 minutes in
Didn't mow the lawn. It stormed and my foot still was bothering be from getting a small chunk cut out of the bottom of it 

Tomorrow
*6 hours minimum but I would like to reach 7. Have a lot I should be doing tomorrow so 7 might be too much.
*Mow the lawn



Riri11 said:


> Sound fun
> 
> It's not an unusual schedule for me, this is a typical weekday :bash


Yeah it can be fun, but it gets really tedious if I'm not in the mood. Had a headache yesterday from doing so much

Well hope things slow down for you :hug


----------



## Smallfry

Looks like they're making me wait, anyway ball is now in their court


----------



## Cmasch

Stay positive,Meditate, Practice Guitar


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> *6 hours minimum but I would like to reach 7. Have a lot I should be doing tomorrow so 7 might be too much.
> *Mow the lawn


Mowed the lawn but only did an hour of drawing practice. Got knocked out of the mindset.

Tomorrow
6 hours drawing


----------



## social worker

Just gotta make it until 5:00 pm on Friday...seems like a pretty simple goal, I think I can accomplish this one (as long as my body holds out for 2 more days).


----------



## saya2077

Gym
Write more of my story
Maybe wader around and enjoy some time in a cafe


----------



## slyfox

6 hours of art practice


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> 6 hours of art practice


Nowhere close

Tomorrow
6 hours of art practice


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Nowhere close
> 
> Tomorrow
> 6 hours of art practice


Nope, not even 10 mins worth

Tomorrow

2 hours of art practice


----------



## caelle

Go into the store that makes me anxious and buy alcohol


----------



## Penguinfan

Go to a nearby college to take a placement test, submit a job application, and make myself have lunch in public, that'll be fun since I'd rather be with someone than by myself.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> 2 hours of art practice


Got a little over 3 hours worth done 

Tomorrow 4 hours art practice


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow 4 hours art practice


Did 4 hrs and 17 mins. Almost didn't finish because I went to bed, but woke up early and decided to force myself to finish.

Tomorrow

4 hours art practice


----------



## Esperanzado

do cardio
do haircut


----------



## tronjheim

Rest up _as much as I could_ for next week.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> 4 hours art practice


Did 4 hrs 32 mins of drawing practice. Would try for more but got a hectic day tomorrow and my hand is hurting

Tomorrow

3 hrs drawing practice


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> 3 hrs drawing practice


Did 5 hrs and 11 mins of artwork/practice. About an hour and a half was stone carving. The rest was drawing practice.

Tomorrow

2 hrs art practice


----------



## chinaski

Clean desk
workout
look/apply for a job
study


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> 2 hrs art practice


Did 2 hrs and 14 mins

Today

3.5 hours artwork and practice
1 hour cleaning, organizing, or yard work


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Clean desk
> workout
> look/apply for a job
> study


I did some cleaning, but not my desk. Gave away a computer speaker set that I wasn't using, so now I have a little more room.

tomorrow
-clean desk
-workout


----------



## twitchy666

*Authority to release locks*

Not me

Them to do it.

Thinking of Apes' revolt to let themselves out of cages... the Jurassic

These are today's examples where who is allowed to do things the keymasters who have no *nonce* of what's out there - critical weather, talented people. Beefy meatloaf bouncers who don't let you in, police, laws, judges, budget government policy is either loose or strict, set by muppets.

Spending on new roads, buildings, windfarms or any energy resources to use or remove. MI6 Q should take over.

People breeding. Curb generation.

mm .. law might have been decided by such a broad godly sense. Should be a lot more intrinsic - molecular.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> 3.5 hours artwork and practice
> 1 hour cleaning, organizing, or yard work


Did 5 hrs 49 min Art. All drawing except for an hour sculpting with clay
1 hr 8 min cleaning or yard work (mostly yard work)

Tomorrow
-3.5 hours artwork and practice
-1 hour cleaning, organizing, or yard work


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> -3.5 hours artwork and practice
> -1 hour cleaning, organizing, or yard work


Failed at both. Only did about a half hour of art practice

Tomorrow
-3.5 hours artwork and practice
-1 hour cleaning, organizing, or yard work
-Pay electric, phone, and internet bills
-Try to find a new psychiatrist


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> -3.5 hours artwork and practice *- 3 Hrs 49 min*
> -1 hour cleaning, organizing, or yard work *- No*
> -Pay electric, phone, and internet bills *- No*
> -Try to find a new psychiatrist *- Called one I was interested but they said I wouldn't be able to see him until August so might need to find someone else*


Tomorrow 
3.5 hours artwork and practice
1 hours cleaning, organizing, or yard work


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 3.5 hours artwork and practice *- Nope *
> 1 hours cleaning, organizing, or yard work *- Did almost an hours worth*


Today
- 5 hours artwork and practice. I need to get caught up, because this is part of a larger week long goal of 24.5 hours


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> - 5 hours artwork and practice. I need to get caught up, because this is part of a larger week long goal of 24.5 hours


Did 4 hours and 26 minutes of artwork and practice

Tomorrow
- 5 hours artwork and practice


----------



## Kevin001

To not have a panic attack at my appointment.


----------



## slyfox

Kevin001 said:


> To not have a panic attack at my appointment.


Good luck! hope all goes well. Not sure if it is the same for you, but for me usually the anticipation and worrying about an appointment is more stressful than the actual appointment.


----------



## Kevin001

slyfox said:


> Good luck! hope all goes well. Not sure if it is the same for you, but for me usually the anticipation and worrying about an appointment is more stressful than the actual appointment.


I actually did have one today. I got through it tho. It always happens when I meet new people. (new counselor)


----------



## slyfox

Kevin001 said:


> I actually did have one today. I got through it tho. It always happens when I meet new people. (new counselor)


I didn't notice the time on your post. Good job on getting through it  I need to find a counselor myself but keep putting it off


----------



## xxDark Horse

Tommorow i'm going to be saving the world from time travelling alien cyborgs who want to annihilate humanity!

Wish me luck guys.


----------



## Kevin001

To not freak out when trying to make a doctor's appointment on the phone. I already have my lines written and rehearsed but still super nervous. I probably won't be able to sleep much tonight....ugh.


----------



## rosecolored

Go shopping
Maybe go to the library
Help dad's friend with his phone
Volunteer
Study


----------



## Kevin001

Pay bills.


----------



## Kevin001

Restore my faith.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

- stick to diet
- 50 each way calisthenics
- walk at least one hour
- tidy my domain (lol)
- read .. Duh
- oh yeah and talk to people. Nice one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Don't have a panic attack at my appointment, fingers crossed.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Walk to the park. Pray to all things holy that I don't run into someone I know.


----------



## BackToThePast

Hopefully send in several more job applications and actually pick up the phone when I don't recognize the number.


----------



## May19

Don't mess up at work >.<


----------



## theloneleopard

Exercise, read, take a break from the internet (and continue to avoid the awfulness that is summer in Texas, if possible).


----------



## Kevin001

Change my appointment date and pay my student loan bill.


----------



## NoahValentine

Go shopping , help my mom do cleaning


----------



## iCod

Watch more Netflix...


----------



## Kevin001

Continue to workout and eat better.


----------



## Crisigv

To not drive off one of the bridges I will cross tomorrow.


----------



## ryo96

be more assertive and confident


----------



## Kevin001

Try to find someone in the area that offers biofeedback therapy.


----------



## CWe

My goal is to do nothing because i' m a lazy unmotivated peice of.........chocolate


----------



## Kevin001

Have a successful MRI and make a difference in someone life.


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters

Go to my dance class even though I feel like checking off everything and everyone for a week and taking vacation anyways. Can't do that do I have to stick with it, one day at a time until I'm better again.
Draw.
May be dive into the messiness I have made at home. Things always get chaotic when I don't feel so great.


----------



## DNO103

To go bike riding and run errands
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Depressed94

to wake up & do nothing


----------



## Kevin001

To have a good appointment, find a new psychologist and counselor, maybe get my MRI results back, and maybe try some new meds that actually work.


----------



## seeking777

Wake up at 6:00 am, follow schedule, go to therapy appointment, work on podcast, go to sleep at 10:00 pm.


----------



## CWe

None! :/


----------



## BackToThePast

I'll go to Best Buy tomorrow to exchange a game for a different one.


----------



## probably offline

I'm gonna make some dreaded calls and read up on a few things.


----------



## Kevin001

To actually call the counselor and see if I can get an initial appointment. I'm hella nervous but I really need to do it.


----------



## alienjunkie

dying


----------



## Vuldoc

My goal for tomorrow is to start making some goals for myself.


----------



## quesara

Pick up meds, be a little more productive at work, optometrist appointment that I'm already feeling anxious about.


----------



## cuppy

Tomorrow I'm going to exercise a bit! and read! And vacuum my room.


----------



## Cashel

Go to Old Navy and buy some new clothes. I'm really ambitious.


----------



## isolatedforest

Book shopping


----------



## IMSAI 8080

Take a walk downtown and read my programming books.


----------



## Kevin001

Try to clean the house.


----------



## thebigofan

Go to the library, and start taking an active approach in my job search.


----------



## BackToThePast

Respond to the email about the internship opportunity. Shia Lebouf help me.


----------



## SilkyJay

I need to get a good sweat in. Probably do what I usually do, and go play soccer by myself. I hope it's nice and I also need to figure out a good staffing agency to go through and just do it. Longest I've ever been without work. Feel worthless.


----------



## gelpen

Go to the park in the morning and walk (if only I could get up that early). Definitely be at the coffee house in the evening with a friend studying for an exam that is not really worth taking. I need to just move on from my field and get something that will not become obsolete in the next five years.


----------



## chinaski

-house work
-jog
-workout
-post more stuff on ebay
-eat healthy


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> -house work *yes. took longer than i thought, though, so i didn't have time to do some of the other stuff.*
> -jog *no*
> -workout *yes*
> -post more stuff on ebay *no*
> -eat healthy *kind of*


-jog
-workout
-post more stuff on ebay
-eat healthy
-finish and send email i've been avoiding


----------



## Monkeygirl

Go to a subways and order. It's been 5 years since I bought a sandwich.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Gain more confidence in bike riding

I went on a bike ride today to the park, around it, and back home but kept losing control every now and then. So I'm going to work on it tomorrow and every other day after that. I haven't rode a bike in 3 years due to fear...

Also, I learned today that doing things out of my comfort zone makes me a lot more energetic and I guess extroverted. I spoke a lot more today than I usually do.


----------



## Idontgetit

quit smoking, again. Do some cardiovascular exercise and not eat like a pig.


----------



## Kevin001

Maybe get out the house.......its been a few days since I've had any fresh air.


----------



## layitontheline

Walk to deposit my cheques. I've amassed three now because I'm so nervous and put it off as much as I can.


----------



## Kevin001

To not have a panic attack when I meet my new counselor.


----------



## iCod

Watch some more Netflix and eat junk food, as I have done the entire summer.

I'm such a productive person.


----------



## Crisigv

To not kill myself. It's getting harder to resist.


----------



## slyfox

Next 3 days. 

Average 3+ hours a day of productivity
No fast food or carryout by my choosing
Average 15+ minutes a day of walking


----------



## Kevin001

To eat less


----------



## BackToThePast

Wake up early and help with some windows installations, like actual physical windows, not the OS.


----------



## slyfox

By accident deleted the text for day 1. Know I succeeded on day 1 though


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days.
> 
> Average 3+ hours a day of productivity
> No fast food or carryout by my choosing
> Average 15+ minutes a day of walking


Day 2

*Did 18 minutes of walking
*Did 16 minutes of drawing practice and did 1 hour and 8 minutes of some other paperwork I needed to do. So 1 hr and 24 minutes of productivity.
*Almost made it without carryout, but at about 9:30 pm ordered a pizza  I should've fought the craving better and not given in just because I was likely to fail at the productivity part of my goal.


----------



## naptime

- Get out on my Road bike first thing in the morning.
- Drink only one cup of coffee (I'm addicted).
- If my legs are up for it go for a quick mountain bike ride but probably not.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days.
> 
> Average 3+ hours a day of productivity
> No fast food or carryout by my choosing
> Average 15+ minutes a day of walking


Day 3

16 minutes walking
2 hours 30 minutes cleaning and 30 minutes drawing. So got in 3 hours of productivity
Avoided fast food and carryout

Next 3 days

3+ hours each day of productivity
15+ minutes each a day of exercise
2+ times brushing my teeth each day (need to get better at this)
No fast food or carryout


----------



## naptime

naptime said:


> - Get out on my Road bike first thing in the morning.
> - Drink only one cup of coffee (I'm addicted).
> - If my legs are up for it go for a quick mountain bike ride but probably not.


I failed on all these things today.. :bah

Tomorrows goal is to go for a quick run before work.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days
> 
> 3+ hours each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day (need to get better at this)
> No fast food or carryout


Day 1

26 minutes drawing practice/productivity
11 minutes of exercise
Brushed teeth 3 times
Avoided fast food and carryout

Got sick towards the end of the day so didn't finish. I wasted a lot of time earlier in the day I could've used to get my time in though


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days
> 
> 3+ hours each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day (need to get better at this)
> No fast food or carryout


Day 2
No walking
Not enough productivity to be worth mentioning
Brushed teeth 2 times
Avoided fast food and carryout


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days
> 
> 3+ hours each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day (need to get better at this)
> No fast food or carryout


Day 3

*3 hours and 33 mins of productivity (art practice, cleaning, and some other stuff I needed to do)
*15 minutes of walking. Just did the minimum because my back was killing me
*3 times brushing my teeth. Feel embarrassed having this goal, but it is helping. Was completely missing a lot of days before it.
*Ended up getting fast food

Next 3 days

3+ hours each day of productivity
15+ minutes each a day of exercise
2+ times brushing my teeth each day
3 sodas or less each day 
No fast food or carryout


----------



## naptime

I went for my run on Monday before work and I plan on doing it again tomorrow. Not to sure I can do it though.. I'm just so tired at 5:30am.


----------



## PanchoGordo

1. Call the vet for dog meds.
2. Go pick them up.
3.Try to vacuum.
4. Cook something to eat.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days
> 
> 3+ hours each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day
> 3 sodas or less each day
> No fast food or carryout


Day 1

*No exercise 
*Ate carryout
*Had zero sodas! Just drank water with lemon juice
*Brushed my teeth twice
*2 hours and 9 minutes of productivity


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days
> 
> 3+ hours each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day
> 3 sodas or less each day
> No fast food or carryout


Day 2

Only things I did were avoid fast food and brush my teeth twice. Guess I make sure to do things right tomorrow


----------



## naptime

naptime said:


> I went for my run on Monday before work and I plan on doing it again tomorrow. Not to sure I can do it though.. I'm just so tired at 5:30am.


My morning run didn't happen. I was just too tired. I'll do it tomorrow and that means I go to bed right now.


----------



## Kevin001

To survive both of my appointments.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Day 3 Next 3 days
> 
> 3+ hours each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day
> 3 sodas or less each day
> No fast food or carryout


Day 3

Over 3 hours of productivity
Brushed teeth twice.
Failed at everything else

I'll just repeat things for the next 3 days

3+ hours each day of productivity
15+ minutes each a day of exercise
2+ times brushing my teeth each day
3 sodas or less each day 
No fast food or carryout


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> I'll just repeat things for the next 3 days
> 
> 3+ hours each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day
> 3 sodas or less each day
> No fast food or carryout


*Thought I got 3 hours of productivity in, but just realized I had walking time in the list of the times I spent on other things today. Technically it is 3 hours of productivity, but I had intended to count the walking separate.
*Did 21 minutes of walking
*Brushed teeth twice
*Only drank 3 sodas
*Had to fight the craving but avoided fast food


----------



## Fox93

@slyfox - Have you ever heard of izzes?









They're basically carbonated fruit juice. A few years ago, I was trying to cut back from drinking soda every day, and using these as a substitute really helped. The bad thing is, they're kind of hard to find, but I've often seen them being carried in Costco and Chipotle.


----------



## Fox93

Not sure why the image didn't display, but I guess you can just do a google search if you want to see what they look like.

Or better yet, here's the official website https://www.izze.com/ (right now, they've got "sparkling water" front and center on their home page, but just click on the "Products" tab on top, and you'll see some of their fruit juice options).


----------



## Montee

That's brave as ****, but I'm gonna try to pick up a girl around my age tomorrow, was nice to know you guys..


----------



## naptime

Go for a run before work and after work ride my bike.

I'm failing when it comes to going for my run in the morning.


----------



## slyfox

@Fox93 First time I'm heard of those. I've been mostly drinking fruit juice and ice water with lemon juice.


----------



## reaffected

Hmm. Repeat my 25 min run tonight. Do the same tomorrow and call my therapist back for my appointment. 

Slyfox, you're being amazing! Keep it up!


----------



## slyfox

@reaffected Thanks 

Have a good run!



slyfox said:


> I'll just repeat things for the next 3 days
> 
> 3+ hours each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day
> 3 sodas or less each day
> No fast food or carryout


Day 2

*Got a little over 3 hours of productivity in today. Mostly cleaning/organizing with some drawing practice.
*Did 17 minutes of walking in the house
*Brushed my teeth twice
*Only had 3 sodas
*Avoided fast food and carryout

Had hoped to get more hours in but at least I stuck to my goals for today


----------



## Fox93

slyfox said:


> @Fox93 First time I'm heard of those. I've been mostly drinking fruit juice and ice water with lemon juice.


Have you been counting those toward your daily soda count though? It looks like you've been drinking three sodas a day, at least for the last few days. By that, I'm assuming that you mean three cans of Coke/Pepsi/Sprite or the like, right?


----------



## slyfox

@Fox93 Have only been counting cans of soda or soda I drink out of the bottle. I know juices can have tons of sugar too, but I want to cut soda out first especially caffeinated soda which I like the most.


----------



## Fox93

@slyfox - Gotcha. Then yeah, I'd suggest giving Izze a try, supposing that you can find them. They taste a little bit better than fruit juice (I think), and while there's probably a fair amount of sugar, there's no caffeine. It looks like there's a "store locator" option on the official website, although it's been giving me a bit of trouble. Amazon also sells them, if you want to try there.


----------



## slyfox

@*Fox93* Just looked and the store locator isn't working more me atm either



slyfox said:


> I'll just repeat things for the next 3 days
> 
> 3+ hours each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day
> 3 sodas or less each day
> No fast food or carryout


Day 3

*Did really great on productivity. Got in 6 hours and 35 minutes of cleaning, organizing, soldering practice, and making important calls. My back is really killing me but glad I got a lot done.
*Walked inside for 16 minutes
*Brushed my teeth twice
*Ended up eating fast food twice
*Drank over 3 sodas. I drank at least 7  My screw ups on fast food and soda are the reason I pushed myself to work harder on the rest of today's goals

Next 3 days

3 hrs 15 minutes or more each day of productivity
15+ minutes each a day of exercise
2+ times brushing my teeth each day
3 sodas or less each day 
No fast food or carryout


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days
> 
> 3 hrs 15 minutes or more each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day
> 3 sodas or less each day
> No fast food or carryout


Day 1

*Only did about an hour and a half of productivity. 
*Mowed the lawn, but didn't do additional exercise
*Brushed my teeth twice
*Drank over my allowed amount of soda
*Avoided fast food and carryout


----------



## Fox93

slyfox said:


> @*Fox93* Just looked and the store locator isn't working more me atm either


Well, if you have any Costcos or Chipotles in your area, then it might be worth seeing if you can find any of them there. I can't promise that you'll like them, but if you're trying to cut back on soda, then I definitely think that they're worth a giving a shot!


----------



## radiation

Be happy and anxiety free


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days
> 
> 3 hrs 15 minutes or more each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day
> 3 sodas or less each day
> No fast food or carryout


Day 2

Only like a half hour of productivity
Zero exercise
Brushed my teeth 3 times
Drank over 3 sodas
Avoided fast food and carryout


----------



## MAlinka

Just enjoy the day and not worry about anything


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Next 3 days
> 
> 3 hrs 15 minutes or more each day of productivity
> 15+ minutes each a day of exercise
> 2+ times brushing my teeth each day
> 3 sodas or less each day
> No fast food or carryout


9/3 Day 3

Only thing good I did was brush my teeth twice. Everything else I failed at. Was having some problems and didn't feel like bothering.


----------



## escape reality

*Saturday 5/9*

NVM


----------



## greenocelot

To be present and not mind what others think of me. This is an awesome thread. We should have a thread like this everyday so we can improve everyday.


----------



## layitontheline

Learn how to make pickles, find a fall jacket & backpack, yoga


----------



## Kevin001

Make an appointment with my new psychiatrist, fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001

To not catch a panic attack during my session with my counselor.....its happened before. I just hope the session goes well, so nervous.


----------



## SplendidBob

Got an 'assessment' appointment with a CBT therapist. Will try to get through it without criticising CBT too much.


----------



## Kevin001

Make a phone call to my insurance people without freaking out.


----------



## Kevin001

Try to find a psychiatrist and get my medical bill sorted out.


----------



## slyfox

@*greenocelot* Glad you like the thread  Good luck. I want to not worry about what others think as well

@*layitontheline* Tried to make pickles a couple years ago. 
They didn't come out crisp the way I like them. good luck!

@*splendidbob* Good luck! I've not tried cbt to my knowledge

@*Kevin001* Good luck! I hate dealing with insurance companies. Had the same trouble finding a psychiatrist not long ago. Can get frustrating

Today
6 hours of productivity


----------



## feels

- Call to schedule doctor's appointment
- Call school to schedule times in the testing center
- Call to schedule interview
- Nail interview
- Read at least two chapters
- Sleep my *** off


----------



## Kevin001

~ do my finances
~ be more productive than today
~ don't self harm


----------



## PlasticTree

Try to make my piano lesson at 11 am on time. 

(...lol)


----------



## Kevin001

Get my student loan stuff organized and situated.


----------



## Tsuba11

A really close-achieving friend of mine is going to have a sit down with me and help me get jump started with some educational goals. I need him to discuss what avenues I can take, and what goal sets I should make. I look up to this friend because he is not failing at life, and I can take any advice he can offer me.


----------



## animefreak

Well I have a really long day at school tomorrow. So my goal is to get through it! And in my art class my goal is to speak up in front of the class. My whole life I never thought it would be physically possible for me to do. But now once every couple of weeks I can raise my hand and say like, three words. It's great. So my goal is to do that again.


----------



## Kevin001

~eat better
~exercise
~be more productive


----------



## PrincessV

My goal for tomorrow is to be some what happy.  

I really want to face my fears and actually talk in class but my ego is afraid. ;( I wish I could just be myself, but I hold this stupid quiet persona. Lol.


----------



## Fat Man

Going to start going to bad early. I usually hit the hay around 4am-6am and when I do so, I end up sleeping all day long. I hate sleeping all day long, I feel like bum when I do so.


----------



## feels

-Go to the bank to ask for documents
-Stop by my old house to look for some things
-Clean the bathroom
-Study patho/work on micro labs


----------



## Kevin001

~ get my haircut without any issues


----------



## PlasticTree

*clean the house 

*exercise in the morning 

*practice piano


----------



## Tsuba11

Going to make in another call to the College where I will be upgrading this month. (October). In hopes that I will get accepted.


----------



## layitontheline

Clean the apartment & cook a decent birthday dinner for my father


----------



## versikk

I have a challenging job interview on monday so I'm going to try to get an on-call doctor to prescribe me some benzo on saturday


----------



## Kevin001

~ Call the student loan people and get my issue worked out.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> ~ Call the student loan people and get my issue worked out.


Do it!

met the on-call doctor, he was a turd and belittled me - Dr. Dumbass personified. I got 7 oxazepam pills and it cost me no more than 50 bucks WOOT

So my goal now is to:
-Attend the interview
-Find a benzo dealer or local RC store for future purchases


----------



## Kevin001

~ Laundry!
~ Check Finances


----------



## Kevin001

~ Don't have a panic attack during my therapy session
~ Continue to lose weight


----------



## 64296

My goal for tomorrow is to not get mad at every little thing, or maybe sleep normal hours, or try to get into a school, or even something small like going outside for 20 minutes.


----------



## aquarin

My goal for tomorrow is to speak up in class.


----------



## animefreak

My day is so busy tomorrow !! I need to remember all this crap haha.

• Print out pictures for art class BEFORE art class starts not that I'll be penalized or anything I just want to have them and save time in class. >___>
• Get gas... check with the bank to see why one of my paychecks is not going through...
• Meet boyfriend after classes, print out fliers I designed for a club event, and hang them all around the school!  (_no one at all_ told us to do this, it was his random idea LOL)
• Have him buy the baking stuff for that event because I have no money.... but work really hard helping to make them ^^!
• Gather the courage to actually go to my first club event the next day........
• Go home and spend time with my DOG !! !! I feel like I haven't spent time with her in forever :'(
• I just made a Tumblr for my art so maybe I'll actually use it ^^ I'm going to work on figuring the website out more tomorrow.
• I also just started an Amazon account and put items up to sell. So tomorrow I need to find more crap to sell. I really need the money bad.
• Get some artwork time in outside of class sometime hopefully... </3 T__T
• Record my voice to see what it sounds like because I really have no clue.

This kind of day is CLEARLY rare for me considering anxiety and lack of friends.. X'D So I'm really excited and also will use this to remember all this...


----------



## livetolovetolive

meditate, clean cat litter, give cats bath in preparation for flea treatment, clean apartment.


----------



## MCHB

Pass my blueprint reading test; stay awake through the welding part of the course I'm taking, lol!


----------



## Scaredypanda

Go shopping with my mom
Do my homework and start planning on my thesis
Go for a walk with the dog


----------



## Smallfry

Get to London in one piece


----------



## Kevin001

~ Workout
~ Get therapist stuff worked out


----------



## Kawkd

~stop feeling jealous of the seemingly normal lives of the people on SAS


----------



## flyingMint

-Buy a stapler 
-Finish my algebra homework 
-Attempt to eat breakfast instead of skipping it


----------



## JohnDoe26

- complete my daily reads 

- get ten minutes of direct sunlight out in the backyard 

- meditation and prayers

- catch up on some tv series' I've been watching


----------



## Kevin001

~ *Eat less *


----------



## herk

wake up earlier
eat healthier
exercise
appy for job
get out of the house


----------



## TenYears

Get my apartment ready. She may move in. I wouldn't say it's "likely" but it could happen.

And ffs I need to make this place presentable anyway. I started today, did the whole kitchen. Tomorrow I need to do the bathroom. And vacuum. Do laundry, wash sheets and blankets. Clean out my car. If she moves in, grocery shopping for her will have to wait 'till she gets here, I'm not even sure what she likes. I made some educated guesses but, yeah. I mean besides Stella, I'll have a six pack of that and a nice bottle of red in the fridge.

I really need to relax, she may not even move in. I mean, hopefully her mom or her brother or sister is gonna help her out of this. She's going through a really, really messy divorce. If I had the $, I would pay for her lawyer. I really like this girl that much. All she does all day long is give and give and give, and all she gets back is hate. I want to help her. I'm not looking to be her hero or anything, no, nothing like that, I can't be that. I'm nobody's superman. I just want to help her as much as I can. And FFS if she burns me, I'm going to....well, we won't even think like that.


I don't even know why I'm stressing...we're friends. There's a lot of flirting. We're past that, actually. There's some sexual tension there. I'm not gonna lie. I want to undress her and caress her and make her glad that she's a woman. I want to kiss her all over, every curve, every square inch of her voluptuous, beautiful body.

We used to be pretty close, and then January of this year we sort of grew apart, and it was my fault. We were actually supposed to meet up (a year ago?), and I got cold feet.

I want to see her. Even if we just hang out, and tbh, that's probably all we should do, she is in the middle of a divorce.

Normally, the girls are the brakes and the guys are the gas. But....I need to go really, really slow I think. She's going through hell right now. I just need to be there as a friend. And if she wants more? If we have a few beers or a few glasses of wine and things get touchy-feely...well ffs somehow I'm going to have to be the brakes. I guess. Idk. I'm confused. As usual. I don't even know how to be the brakes??

I want her to be happy. And she's not right now. She's miserable. I don't feel like I should go into why. I don't want to give out too many personal details. I just. Want to help her get where she wants to be. I want her to be happy.

I want us to be friends, just like we are, only closer, I want us to be best friends, seriously, like, forever. I'd like us to be more. But I'd be happy just being friends. I think. Idk. Maybe not. Maybe I want more. I think I want more. Ffs.


I'm just here so I won't get fined.


My lawyer has advised me to shut the **** up.


----------



## Kevin001

~ eat less
~ hope my counselor calls me


----------



## ibelieve73

Definitely exercise
Also eat healthier because I ate a lot of junk lately...


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat less
~ Run the treadmill
~ Watch I Spit on your Grave III


----------



## Kevin001

~ Make doctor apt.
~ Eat less
~ Put money in bank?


----------



## cuppy

-Wake up early and go to my prof's office hours.
-Study for at least 3 hours.


----------



## nihilistquestion

defrost my soul one memory at a time


----------



## Cashel

Wake up in time for classes.


----------



## natsumeri

Cook a healthy meal and then try and get some sleep, maybe cleanup then see what happens from there


----------



## SAgirl

Sleep an extra hour. ?


----------



## uziq

Work out
Get homework done
Get work done


----------



## SunFlower2011

Sleep in.


----------



## Kevin001

~ make list of things to tell my therapist
~ find the right outfit to wear
~ check on finances


----------



## Kevin001

~ don't have a panic attack during my therapy session


----------



## Crisigv

I'm going to make an attempt at finding a dress for an upcoming wedding shower. I hate wearing dresses with this stupid body, but it needs to be done.


----------



## ChairmanWow

go to school
wait for call for internship
wait some more
and then wait a little more


----------



## Anxiolytic

My goal for tomorrow is to maintain discipline regarding quitting smoking(tobacco/cannabis). My mental health has been struggling, and to excessively blaze marijuana, is counter-productive. Smoking tobacco(especially Newports) is just foolish on too many levels to even be an acceptable habit/addiction anymore.


----------



## QuietPrince

Hopefully get a job. Been signing applications like crazy.

Finish my graphics design projects.

Exercise till the veins in my forehead pop and all water leaves my body. (I'm a lil pudgy and need as much exercise as i can get) 

Try to go outside more. (I live in the "hood" where gun shots and idiocy are the norm so that probably won't happen)

Reign down a sh**storm of curse words at my older brother (comes home high as a magic dragon and eats all the food, but then again i need to lose some weight so he is probably doing me a favor.

and some other stuff I won't be aware of until tomorrow.


----------



## LilSugar

trying to get the courage to go to some introvert meetups or something and get out of my house. I haven't left it in over three weeks.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get my appointment stuff taking care of


----------



## millenniumman75

Get more testing done and then a bit of my program.


----------



## Kevin001

~ try my best to act normal during my appointment
~ go eat with my mom???
~ set up another appointment?


----------



## Kevin001

~ do a good job explaining myself at my appointment
~ pay my student loan bill
~ referral?


----------



## pandana

Take book into bookstore to get some money. Lmao what a stupid goal.


----------



## Hummingpanther

I really want to call the University counsellor bc I haven't been to class in 2 weeks and am slipping quite far generally in life. Keep procrastinating. What a silly person I am. Also want to go to all of my classes 2moro


----------



## Kevin001

~ Laundry
~ Finances


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

pandana said:


> Take book into bookstore to get some money. Lmao what a stupid goal.


haha, yeah how bout take a shower, that actually was my goal this weekend.

Make use of my appointment tomorrow. Wear a tutu to work.


----------



## LoneWolf14

Go schedule tattoo appointment, been putting it off for a week now. Hermit problems


----------



## Tsuba11

Well, I am going to have to take it low and easy tomorrow, because I plan on just staying up (It's 5:27am right now.) I want to see how I do on a small decrease of medication with out a full 8 hour period sleep. I am basically doing this to see how strong my mind and psyche is for when I am unable to sleep on this decrease. I have a terrible insomnia with bouts of sleep paralysis, so it is expedient and important to me that I evaluate the functionality and over-all state of my brain and mind while being awake for two days in a row. 

I plan on just wasting away on FF 14 and drinking coffee, in other words.


----------



## Xenia1983

Go to work as if nothing was happening inside...swallow down the fear


----------



## Kevin001

~ try to act normal during my group session 
~ pick up meds?


----------



## Xenia1983

I must say I failed on my last goal...called in sick, the anxiety was overbearing. I will go to work on Friday...so my goal for tomorrow is to not feel anxious about going to work on Friday


----------



## hellollama

- Have a good hike
- Get to know my cousin more


----------



## Elec

- Not play a game
- Eat healthier
- Go to all my classes
- Listen to uplifting music


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat less
~ More cardio


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get my insurance stuff sorted out
~ Pick up medicine 
~ Try on winter clothes......ugh


----------



## hellollama

- Find out what the ticket situation is like for Dreamstate
- Have a good tennis workout and try not to get a "doughnut" (even though I love actual doughnuts) from my boyfriend via a tennis match
- Help my boyfriend with chores and give him massages
- Spend some quality time with that fluff-ball
- Eat well
- Beat my boyfriend at Tetris Battle (at least one round)


----------



## tea111red

Get through the day w/o having a meltdown.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch some football
~ Enjoy some family time? (cringe) :afr
~ Don't over eat
~ Wash hair


----------



## Crisigv

Not wake up at noon


----------



## dontwaitupforme

* water cheese plant
* clear the back room
* put summer clothes away
* pick up prescription and application forms
* gel polish
* coffee w/ mum
* train into town
* meet up w/ friend for a few drinks


----------



## catcharay

Grab my x-rays
Go to my doc to get acne medication and obtain thyroid verdict 
Pack up before driving home 
Ask my sister if I can borrow(steal) some of her clothes


----------



## slyfox

2 hours of cleaning


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Getting things done.That is my goal for tomorrow.And winning more battles against SA.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat less
~ More cardio
~ Trim nails


----------



## catcharay

Vincephil said:


> Accutane? That thing saved my life.


No, my Dr prescribed birth control. He didn't even give me any other options.. hopeless. Next will be accutane or aczone.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

30-minutes ab workout then 15 minutes cardio at the gym


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> 2 hours of cleaning


Got about an hour and 45 minutes in.

Today

Another 2 hours
Water change on my aquarium


----------



## Unnecessary

Stop going on the Internet so much.
Doing something productive.


----------



## VeryVeryTired

Goal for tomorrow - Walk around my neighborhood for a half hour alone.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Got about an hour and 45 minutes in.
> 
> Today
> 
> Another 2 hours
> Water change on my aquarium


Got sidetracked today. Didn't do any cleaning

Tomorrow 
3 hours cleaning
Water change for aquarium. I'll do it as soon as I wake up.


----------



## slyfox

VeryVeryTired said:


> Goal for tomorrow - Walk around my neighborhood for a half hour alone.


Have a good time! I should walk more, but the cold has demotivated me


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 3 hours cleaning
> Water change for aquarium. I'll do it as soon as I wake up.


Did a little over 3 hours of cleaning. I really need to sell or get rid of a bunch of stuff, because there still is a ton of cleaning/organizing left to do.

Did the water change on the aquarium.

Tomorrow

Call customer service about problems I'm having with a new computer. Have been putting it off because I have anxiety about calling


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get a haircut
~ Get my insurance stuff taken care of 
~ Buy a few items at a store???


----------



## TryingMara

Get in to work early.
Get my immediate work done.
Enjoy myself tomorrow night.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Call customer service about problems I'm having with a new computer. Have been putting it off because I have anxiety about calling


Didn't do it.

Today

Hour and a half of cleaning
Drop off some donations at a thrift store - Some stuff from the cleaning I did yesterday


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat less
~ Have a good session
~ Disability?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

* groceries
* look for xmas tree.. so what, they're pretty
* pay angry taxi driver 
* open an ISA account 
* ears pierced
* buy new frames
* coffee


----------



## slyfox

Tomorrow

3 hours cleaning
3 hours combined of art practice, plant research, and or plant/aquarium care


----------



## anxious87

Wake up early, go to the park early so I have the full day to figure the rest out


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> 3 hours cleaning
> 3 hours combined of art practice, plant research, and or plant/aquarium care


Did one hour of cleaning and about 6 hours of other productive things

Edit: after having a nap I forced myself to do the remaining 2 hours of cleaning for my goal. Proud of myself!

Tomorrow 
6 hours of cleaning/organizing


----------



## ChairmanWow

Clean bathrooms
Get started on my final paper for age long disabilities class

Other than that it's sunday and I'll be resting


----------



## LostinReverie

Day one again, sigh.

1. Lay out my schedule
2. 5 C / 5 B / 5 M


----------



## Kevin001

~ Try to get my insurance taken care of (again)
~ To not have a panic attack during my therapy session


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 6 hours of cleaning/organizing


Almost got 3 hours in so far. Not going to bother going for 6 hours. It just is too much. My house practically belongs on Hoarders, if anyone is wondering how I can aim for so many hours. Not really dirty, just extremely cluttered and unorganized. It's getting hard to find places to put stuff, so I need to sell or get rid of a lot of stuff.

Tomorrow

Another 3 hours of cleaning


----------



## anxious87

Not take anything at work seriously


----------



## Hikikomori2014

try to make a connection with someone @ work


----------



## Kevin001

~ Wake up earlier
~ Eat healthier
~ Workout
~ Clean room


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Another 3 hours of cleaning


Despite a splitting headache, got it done

Tomorrow

6 hours of productivity. Not going to stress over what kinds of productivity. I'll even count my time going to my counselor


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken

Economics final tomorrow... then i start studying for my math final after tomorrow... Gotta make those good marks tho


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> 6 hours of productivity. Not going to stress over what kinds of productivity. I'll even count my time going to my counselor


Only got about 3 hours done today. Going back to bed so doubt I'll get much more done

Tomorrow

6 hours of productivity


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat less
~ Cardio


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat less
~ Finances


----------



## slyfox

9 hours of productivity for today. So I can get the week to a good start


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> 9 hours of productivity for today. So I can get the week to a good start


Haha not even close. Struggled to even do 4 hours of productivity

Tomorrow

Aiming for 6 hours of productivity


----------



## Kevin001

~ Pick up meds
~ Disability?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Have a good group session
~ Figure out bill situation
~ Be more productive?


----------



## anxious87

Wake up earlier


----------



## slyfox

4 hours of productivity for today


----------



## eveningbat

Ultrasound testing.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> 4 hours of productivity for today


Nope, didn't really even try

Tomorrow 4 hours of productivity


----------



## pinkkawaii

To study without procrastinating.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

probably to navigate and negotiate the way through the busy traffic on the roads , and errands to run its coming up to a busy time of year .... but i half enjoy the challenge of it.


----------



## LostinReverie

Laundry, shower. It's going to be an awesome day.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Try to help my sister out when she needs me
~ Wake up earlier


----------



## vsaxena

Work, work out and then chill.


----------



## TryingMara

-Finish Christmas shopping.


----------



## LostinReverie

1. Find gun
2. Pull trigger


----------



## DiscardYourFear

LostInReverie said:


> 1. Find gun
> 2. Pull trigger


Goal for right now.

1. Unload gun
2. Hide bullets


----------



## LostinReverie

DiscardYourFear said:


> Goal for right now.
> 
> 1. Unload gun
> 2. Hide bullets


No offense, but you're kinda parading on my rain here.


----------



## pinkkawaii

To start packing up my dorm room and to find some motivation to study.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Don't catch a panic attack at my group session
~ Eat less


----------



## SAGoAway

Try to be less anxious than today.

I work in a hospital and today I went the long way to avoid walking through a waiting room full of people. If I have to go that way again tomorrow I will walk through the waiting room.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat less
~ Cardio
~ Family time?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get everything worked out with my therapist
~ Finances


----------



## Kevin001

~ Wake up earlier
~ Be more productive
~ Get out the house???


----------



## herno1

To talk to somebody. I've been trying this for a long time. Last year I started working out, join a gym and I have a group support online. I joined the gym, to get fit and also to be around people who are doing the same thing as me. But still, after 1 year I didn't met or talked to anyone. Maybe a a head up saying hi, but that's it. I don't know how to start, don't know what to say. Frustrates the he'll out of me but I don't know what to do. Maybe someone can recommend like little steps to start communicating. ...


----------



## Kevin001

~ Wake up early
~ To not a catch a panic attack during my appointment
~ Do some cleaning


----------



## Kevin001

~ Do some reading
~ Have a good therapy session (last one?)
~ Watch new epsiode of American Horror Story: Hotel :yes


----------



## silversoul

Work, library and finally the gym.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Finances
~ Read some more


----------



## anxious87

Try to relax n breathe when talking at work tomorrow
After work, I want to continue to research for a decent ebook type device to help facilitate my goal of reading more this year. Ive just now decided that purchasing hard copies of books is not worth the costs, space and waste. Especially since I rarely end up finishing a book in its entirety.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go eat at casino buffet with my mom
~ Try to find cheaper insurance
~ Watch Bama-Clemson game


----------



## Kevin001

~ Exercise 
~ Make small goals


----------



## sandreapurple

see my therapist on time
get some homework done
clean part of my room
talk to my crush again /.\ 
drink lots of water and eat more


----------



## Kevin001

~ Practice driving in an abandoned parking lot? (so nervous)
~ Continue to exercise


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Do what I do every other day; sit at my desk and try to find something I haven't already done on my computer.


----------



## bobbythegr8

Complete 7% of my high school literacy course.


----------



## theshyone92

My goal for tomorrow is to work on a class project with my friend and be a little less stingy with my ideas. Hopefully that means I'll be a little more talkative. I'm usually paranoid about someone stealing my ideas. I don't really trust people.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Don't freak out at the movie theater
~ Do some more reading


----------



## Kevin001

~ workout
~ read more
~ do some cleaning


----------



## Cmasch

Build a space ship.

Find out what I want to go to school for.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get my haircut
~ Do my finances


----------



## Nozz

Learn how to cook/prepare something new.


----------



## eveningbat

Work.


----------



## Kevin001

~ eat less
~ write more
~ job options?


----------



## Crisigv

If I don't set a goal, and I manage to do something, I think I will feel better.


----------



## radiantrose

Initiate a conversation with someone new in class.
Pay attention in class.
Don't be too shy to ask questions in class. (Even if I sound stupid)


----------



## vela

Laundry. Clean clothes are nice.


----------



## Kevin001

~ help my mom out (she is sick)
~ read more
~ get some fresh air


----------



## Crisigv

To find a pair of shoes...for a wedding...a wedding to remind me of how pathetic of a loser I am.


----------



## Kevin001

~ workout
~ clean up a bit
~ clip fingernails


----------



## StephCurry

Nothing. Probably just gonna procrastinate.


----------



## Findedeux

Workout
Cook 
Clean
Pack
Practice Guitar


----------



## Kevin001

~ look online for jobs (seems hopeless) 
~ read
~ collect money from mom


----------



## naptime

Ride my bike or go for a run.
vacuum and do dishes.


----------



## Kevin001

~ workout 
~ buy some salicylic acid shamppo
~ practice driving in a parking lot
~ read


----------



## MCHB

Need to go to the grocery store tomorrow to get coffee cream and food, then in the evening do at least 16km on the mountain bike (I'm committing myself to get out every second day). My gut tells me that the trails might be a bit icier tomorrow night as it was fairly warm today, but eh...winter has that effect!


----------



## BeHereNow

Try to spend lots of time with my Grandmother for her 95th birthday!

Try not to avoid all the family thats over, causing me to isolate myself in my room. Try to interact with everyone

Work on cleaning my room

Start packing for a road trip


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat healthier
~ Workout


----------



## Kevin001

~ Apply for jobs 
~ Read


----------



## Kevin001

~ Workout
~ Rearrange stuff in my room
~ Finances


----------



## Kevin001

~ practice driving again (parking lot)
~ do some writing
~ exercise


----------



## PineconeMachine

-Get **** done and stop procrastinating.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Finish power module rework requests, do laundry, test routing power backward through test rack mux. Omg I want my parts from digi-key to arrive!!!! Aaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat less
~ Read
~ Cardio


----------



## Crisigv

To not get out of bed until noon


----------



## a degree of freedom

Kevin001 said:


> ~ Eat less
> ~ Read
> ~ Cardio


What are you reading? :nerd:



Crisigv said:


> To not get out of bed until noon


Mean! But also, good luck. 



senkora said:


> - finish power module rework requests (*sort of accomplished :/*: I did what I could ...)
> - do laundry (*finished! *)
> - test routing power backward through test rack mux (*success~*: that works just fine, although better to set the relays and THEN power on supplies)


*Tomorrow ...*
- actually put folded laundry into the dresser v_v
- ask manufacturing how to epoxy things
- run 20 minutes, 6.6 mph
- finish testing memory pol power board
- try Aetna's spreadsheet to determine if I should take the normal or high deductible health plan


----------



## Kevin001

senkora said:


> What are you reading? :nerd:


A Guide to The Present Moment by Noah Elkrief


----------



## Kevin001

~ Apply for more jobs
~ Get my haircut
~ Student loan stuff


----------



## a degree of freedom

senkora said:


> - actually put folded laundry into the dresser v_v (*Done*: putting laundry away is hard ...)
> - ask manufacturing how to epoxy things (*failed*: I did get my parts though and it looks like it's all going to fit together, yay =D)
> - run 20 minutes, 6.6 mph (*failed*: didn't make it home until 10 PM )
> - finish testing memory pol power board (*failed*)
> - try Aetna's spreadsheet to determine if I should take the normal or high deductible health plan (*failed*)


Huh. Well darn.

*Tomorrow...*
- get that run in
- finish testing memory pol power board
- build the source and sink cable
- finish box disassembly rework request
- clean up the cat barf


----------



## a degree of freedom

senkora said:


> - get that run in (*failed*)
> - finish testing memory pol power board (*failed*)
> - build the source and sink cable (*incomplete*: I did learn how to use the epoxy though and started the inline circuit part of the cable. Check it out! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg though epoxy. :heart This opens up a whole new world.)
> - finish box disassembly rework request (*completed!* yay)
> - clean up the cat barf (*yas*)


*Tomorrow...*
- Find short pulse immunity analysis I did years ago
- Somehow make a 100 us, 30 V, 1 kHz pulse with 2 us rise and fall time. Somehow.
- please get home at a decent hour and go for a run, please?
- finsh box reassembly rework request


----------



## Crisigv

I guess wake up on time to go to work.


----------



## Dark Jewel

None.


----------



## lost wanderer

Apply for jobs
continue my physical therapy and hoping I get better soon so that I can actually work full time instead of part time.


----------



## Tadashi

Study and 2 hours walking.


----------



## Kevin001

~ practice driving
~ workout more
~ eat less
~ help my mom clean outside?


----------



## a degree of freedom

Kevin001 said:


> ~ practice driving


How is your driving practice going?



senkora said:


> - Find short pulse immunity analysis I did years ago (*failed*: it's like I never did it, wtf?)
> - Somehow make a 100 us, 30 V, 1 kHz pulse with 2 us rise and fall time. Somehow. (*succeeded*: but this is basically all I did with my day)
> - please get home at a decent hour and go for a run, please? (*failed*)
> - finish box reassembly rework request (*failed*)


*Tomorrow...*
- finish box reassembly rework request 
- go to the gym


----------



## Kevin001

senkora said:


> How is your driving practice going?


Thanks for asking. Um, ok. I'm still very scared of driving in traffic or around people period. Its scary but I'm trying.


----------



## a degree of freedom

senkora said:


> - finish box reassembly rework request (*incomplete*: Did what I could with it and threw it back to my mechanical guy
> - go to the gym(*failed*: am I even trying?)


What should I do tomorrow? I feel like I really better go to work. If I don't get some test automation going in the next couple weeks I feel like it will be taken from me and someone else will get to do it, AND and ill have a whole bunch of hardware to test manually and it's excruciatingly boring. I can't let that happen.  Why am I so busy? I wasn't expecting to be nearly so involved with flight testing. This was supposed to be a lull I'd been looking forward to for a long time.  I need to quit screwing around with the software and get the drawings I need for the cables and test rack released. And a test procedure. ... Oh it's impossible!! rain

*Tomorrow...*
- Build the set of test cables I need
- gym
- movie with friend if they want to


----------



## Crisigv

Hire someone to kill me when I am not expecting it.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ please no.

~ do some more cleaning
~ check on referral
~ go walking with my mom again


----------



## a degree of freedom

senkora said:


> - Build the set of test cables I need (*=D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took all day, but major accomplishment.)
> - gym (*=Ɑ*)
> - movie with friend if they want to  (*nods*)


*Tomorrow...* (today)
- groceries
- buy wine
- gym
- read
- fix computer backups
- see my dad? idk... =/


----------



## a degree of freedom

senkora said:


> - groceries (*no*, I'll go tomorrow)
> - buy wine (*no*, some other night I guess. Not in a big hurry. It's not that common I want to drink anything with dinner).
> - gym (*yes*, I ran 20 minutes at 6.6 mph, but didn't have time to stay)
> - read (*yes*, I downloaded Evangeline Denmark's Curio, and Michael Punke's The Revenant to my Kindle. I started reading Curio and it's cool so far.)
> - fix computer backups (*no*, I didn't get to that)
> - see my dad? idk... =/ (*no*, sometime)


*Tomorrow...* (today)
- get groceries
- put new sisal rope on my cat's scratching post
- finish testing a memory power board at work


----------



## Kevin001

~ wash clothes
~ walk with mom
~ exercise more


----------



## naptime

depending on weather go out on my bike for 25+ km's
Sign up for a CBT group (only because it's free)
Get groceries


----------



## MCHB

Be nice to get the box chain onto the conveyor we've been building in class. That's going to be a task and a half! I think once we have the chain laid in the upper trough, getting it around and into the return should be fairly straight forward.


----------



## TenYears

go to doctor's apt
return a phone call from worker's comp health insurance
get passport documents together so I can turn in app & interview Wed
I've got, got to get find a way to work out again. With a broken foot and sprained ankle that's going to be hard but I have GOT to do some kind of activity again. I feel like **** just laying around all day. This is taking too long to heal.
clean my apartment


----------



## meepie

Start my new medication. Reply to emails. Have a good day.


----------



## a degree of freedom

naptime said:


> depending on weather go out on my bike for 25+ km's


Wow, where do you go?



senkora said:


> - get groceries (*yes*)
> - put new sisal rope on my cat's scratching post (*yep!*, I think she likes it )
> - finish testing a memory power board at work (*nope*, I didn't really know what I was going to end up doing. There's quite a few priorities I'm trying to juggle and it's becoming clear there's no way I can get done what I've been tasked with.)


*Tomorrow...*
- give blood
- figure out why power supply shut down during EMC testing
- request part numbers for test rack connectors
- gym


----------



## Alcadaeus

Attend social phobia group and be the first one to volunteer when it's time to speak. Yolo


----------



## sandreapurple

to actually go to school tomorrow /.\


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to both banks
~ Eat better
~ Wash hair


----------



## naptime

senkora said:


> Wow, where do you go?


I live out in the country so I ride on the back roads where there's less traffic.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Go to the airport


----------



## Maverick34

Continue organizing my stuff & getting back to my priorities


----------



## Kevin001

~ More writing
~ Continue to workout
~ Watch the Oscars?


----------



## slyfox

-Pay bills 
-Water changes in aquariums 
-Water changes for marimo moss balls 
-Some cleaning 
-Walk 15 minutes 
-Clean CPAP machine
-Some artwork


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> -Pay bills - *Yes *
> -Water changes in aquariums - *Yes*
> -Water changes for marimo moss balls - *Yes*
> -Some cleaning *- Only about 15 minutes worth*
> -Walk 15 minutes - *Yes*
> -Clean CPAP machine *- About to do right now*
> -Some artwork *- Did about 17 minutes of drawing practice*


Got everything done, but barely. Have a really hard time focusing on anything.

Tomorrow

- Clean
- Artwork
- Pay rent


----------



## Crisigv

wake up on time for work


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> ~ More writing
> ~ Continue to workout
> ~ Watch the Oscars?


Not saying in a judgemental way but you dont have a job right? Id love having all the free time in the world lol.


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> Not saying in a judgemental way but you dont have a job right? Id love having all the free time in the world lol.


Nope, no job at the moment. I'm looking for jobs now, hopefully I get called in for an interview soon. Not sure I can work but I will try.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Nope, no job at the moment. I'm looking for jobs now, hopefully I get called in for an interview soon. Not sure I can work but I will try.


Good luck 

Your mom\dad dont get mad?


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> Good luck
> 
> Your mom\dad dont get mad?


Thanks. Um, I think you've asked me this already. My mom is just happy I'm still alive (serious suicide thoughts last year) and have stopped with SH. She knows I have "issues" and "tries" to be considerate. Plus what is she to get mad about, I'm doing the best I can. Any more questions VM bro, I don't want to ruin this thread, lol.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks. Um, I think you've asked me this already. My mom is just happy I'm still alive (serious suicide thoughts last year) and have stopped with SH. She knows I have "issues" and "tries" to be considerate. Plus what is she to get mad about, I'm doing the best I can. Any more questions VM bro, I don't want to ruin this thread, lol.


Aight, good, good, i wish my grandma was that comprehensive.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> - Clean
> - Artwork
> - Pay rent


Walked 25 minutes and paid the rent, but didn't work on much else


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat better
~ Do an online interview?


----------



## naptime

Ride my bike. I've been slacking.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Practice driving (so scared) 
~ Finances
~ Chinese buffet? (Healthy options)


----------



## Kevin001

~ Continue to eat better
~ Work in my self-help workbook


----------



## LemonBones

Go for a walk.
Try and make a bit of money.
That's about it.


----------



## hellollama

- Study Latin
- Walk my favorite fluff-princess
- Eat healthier
- Get physically active


----------



## Kevin001

~ Cancel appointment
~ Wash clothes (sheets)
~ Exercise more


----------



## Skeletra

-Eat breakfast
-Deep clean house. Including getting cat hair out of the couch
-Get groceries
-Laundry
-Practice for drivers theory test
-Apply to at least 1 job, check application only twice for flaws.
-Get that last Bobblehead in fallout 4


----------



## Crisigv

Tomorrow I will use the treadmill for the first time in a while. I promise.


----------



## naptime

Go for a 15-20 minute run.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Pick up meds
~ Practice driving?
~ Go eat with mom?


----------



## samiisprink

Finish all of my homework and study 

get through the day without staring a my phone waiting for a text


----------



## luuciifeer

Maybe go out to eat with myself. Get a new sketchbook since I filled up my last one. Buy candy


----------



## Crisigv

To waste away half my day in bed and the other half on SAS. Going to be a beautiful day outside too.


----------



## Crisigv

Crisigv said:


> To waste away half my day in bed and the other half on SAS. Going to be a beautiful day outside too.


Mission accomplished


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get through my therapy session ok
~ Apply for another job?
~ Workout
~ Pay student loan bill


----------



## eveningbat

Translate the stuff about a car theft, burning out of the entrance doors, and a robbing. Exciting documents. Maybe I should start doing them tonight? But much of the text is handwritten, and in a poor handwriting. I have to figure it out.


----------



## eveningbat

Crisigv said:


> Mission accomplished


So did you go out?


----------



## Crisigv

eveningbat said:


> So did you go out?


No, not at all. Today will probably be the same. I have no reason to go out.


----------



## eveningbat

Crisigv said:


> No, not at all. Today will probably be the same. I have no reason to go out.


But what's wrong? Is there something really bad going on in your life? Are you living through some depression?


----------



## Crisigv

eveningbat said:


> But what's wrong? Is there something really bad going on in your life? Are you living through some depression?


Don't worry about it. But thanks.


----------



## chinaski

-eat healthy
-find something to read
-start working out (chest and maybe abs)
-be in bed by 10pm


----------



## Kevin001

~ Wash clothes 
~ Schedule appointment


----------



## Kevin001

~ Stay calm during my interview
~ Practice driving?
~ Watch more of the NCAA Tournament
~ Continue to eat better


----------



## mysteryplane

-Study discrete math
-Study discrete math
-Study discrete math


----------



## Maverick34

Continue to work on getting out of my own way


----------



## Kevin001

~ Apply for another job
~ Wash hair


----------



## LaSmalllFry

Get to class on time.
Pay bills.
Start big school assignments.
Call doctor.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Try to apply to another job
~ Vacuum and dust room


----------



## Kevin001

~ Practice driving?
~ Do some journaling 
~ Watch my team whoop a**


----------



## Kevin001

~ Try to apply for another job
~ Deposit money in bank?
~ Exercise more
~ Work in self-help workbook


----------



## abnerocks

Tomorrow is the first day of Spring quarter at my university. My goal is to have all my class syllabi read and do any other reading that's been posted already. I'm switching majors so I need to do really well this quarter!

Also, I will try not to compare myself to my classmates. Even if I feel like a real idiot, which will almost certainly happen.


----------



## jmazure

That's a good goal! I like to read my class syllabi early on too. Good luck on your semester!

I'm going to go workout tomorrow morning, watch the videos for my homework, pick up a package from the post office, go to publix to get groceries, review my classes, start on one of my homeworks, and watch videos in the 3d modelling tutorial.


----------



## lunarc

Go to the gym, but that may be hard as its already 4:30 am urgh


----------



## whodareswins

jmazure said:


> That's a good goal! I like to read my class syllabi early on too. Good luck on your semester!
> 
> I'm going to go workout tomorrow morning, watch the videos for my homework, pick up a package from the post office, go to publix to get groceries, review my classes, start on one of my homeworks, and watch videos in the 3d modelling tutorial.


Sounds a lot like my average day in college. Especially of my earlier years as an undergrad.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunFlower2011

Make it through another day at work. Ughh. Feel lost! I hate it!


----------



## Kevin001

~ Do good during my interview
~ Wash clothes
~ Continue to exercise


----------



## tom99

try talking to 20 strangers


----------



## StephCurry

Play ball. I've been sick since last Wednesday and I feel like I've recovered enough to start playing again. Got my energy back, no more runny nose or fever.


----------



## Ophc39i

Go to a bar and try to approach people. If I cannot, then just watch the guitarist who is playing tomorrow night and leave.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts

Be a loser, as usual.


----------



## feels

Need wake up early tomorrow and get my shot records and my high school and college transcripts. Gotta make myself do this because I need to stop procrastinating with these applications. Got a quick orientation at 2:00 and then I'm hanging out with my best bud after she gets off.


----------



## meepie

Taxes pleeeeease.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Apply for another job
~ Watch the Final 4
~ Workout more
~ Journal


----------



## Kevin001

~ Have a good session with my counselor
~ Watch my team win a national championship
~ Get haircut? (tomorrow or Tuesday)


----------



## elise92

Trying to stay positive and not let my negative thoughts and worries take over about my upcoming exam.


----------



## pied vert

Catch up in 2 lectures in any one class, at the very least.
Eat well (only 2 snacks all day)


----------



## Kevin001

~ apply for more jobs
~ journal
~ catch up on The Magicians


----------



## Crisigv

No real goals, just need to get to work on time.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Be calm at my doctor's appointment
~ Practice driving?


----------



## LibriArte

Go down to the library, just for the sake of going down there. Hope i can do it! The people who likes to be at the library are very nasty so i have avoided going down there for a long time.


----------



## Arbre

Have the energy to get stuff done.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Wash clothes
~ Dust and vacuum room


----------



## Kevin001

~ Schedule my dermatologist appointment
~ Try to get my mom to do some cardio


----------



## Maverick34

Get better sleep than yesterday. Ultimately that will require shutting my PC earlier & getting into bed earlier, which I'm not use to


----------



## Zosie92

Survive rest of shift at work without being too grumpy (yay night shift.) Get through team meeting. Early night in bed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

~ Laundry
~ Workout more
~ Get mom to do some cardio?


----------



## jmjheart

Meet a couple of strangers to eat pizza and then watch a movie I dont particularly want to see with them...

I'm pretty terrified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

jmjheart said:


> Meet a couple of strangers to eat pizza and then watch a movie I dont particularly want to see with them...
> 
> I'm pretty terrified.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How did it go?


----------



## Tsuba11

Drop Smash 4 training for a week, which includes dropping anime as well, and grinding the last few chapter lessons of Math so that I can pass the entrance test for my GED.


----------



## Puppet Master

1. Wake up
2. Drink till I pass out.
3. ???
4. Profit!!!
5. Repeat


----------



## jmjheart

Kevin001 said:


> How did it go?


It went pretty well. There were a few awkward/uncomfortable moments but I'm still proud of myself that I did it. Most were pretty nice ☺


----------



## Kevin001

jmjheart said:


> It went pretty well. There were a few awkward/uncomfortable moments but I'm still proud of myself that I did it. Most were pretty nice ☺


That is awesome . I checked out your instagram, I was speechless. You're super talented.


----------



## Crisigv

To do well on my phone interview tomorrow.


----------



## Skeletra

-Vacuum
-Fold laundry
-Draw something
-Organize folders


----------



## Kevin001

~ Practice driving (further distance and parking?)
~ Go walking with mom?
~ Finances


----------



## jmjheart

Kevin001 said:


> That is awesome . I checked out your instagram, I was speechless. You're super talented.


Wow thank you :grin2:


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

I've to make it my goal to become immune to the insanity of this world and to stop being affraid of psychopaths :/ not sure if this is possible tho.


----------



## anxious87

Morning bike ride, attempt to make coconut milk, research misc


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get a haircut
~ Do some cleaning


----------



## Cereal Killer

Clean out my truck
Continue another day of my fast


----------



## Kevin001

~ Be calm during interview
~ Practice driving?
~ Wash clothes


----------



## Kevin001

~ Do well during my therapy session (last one?)
~ Apply for more jobs?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Try to apply for more jobs
~ Check on how to cancel insurance (just in case)
~ Go to the theater? 
~ Spend time with mom for her birthday (restaurant maybe?)


----------



## gthopia94

To make it to the next day.


----------



## SunFlower2011

Get through the day


----------



## IHaveProblems

My goal is to wake up, nvm im awake 24/7 then get back on the pc, dont leave the house, dont see people and rinse + repeat


----------



## OohSexyLady

Go the employment agency
Buy a gift
Go to gym
code for at least 2 hours


----------



## Kevin321

Going to the airport, taking a international flight. It's a mid week so hopefully no one will be around.


----------



## Deadly Assassin

To learn more things about the world.


----------



## Vlk

To get a start on reading the linguistic article I want to base my MA application on.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive first day at work
~ Change derm appointment?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Call to see when I work
~ Go to derm appointment (get answers)


----------



## Friendonkey

Continue to grow my socialization skills.


----------



## Flora20

Study for finals and lots of music practice


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive first day of work
~ Get haircut
~ Practice driving?


----------



## LadyApathy

-Clean my room (bcuz I'm a fukin sloth... )
-Wash my laundry..... I've been letting it pile up for too long, so it's about time lol
-Read my drivers handbook and answer at least 20 questions from the back of the book.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive orientation
~ Call job to see the next time I work......work schedule
~ Wash clothes


----------



## Kevin001

~ Walk to library
~ Wash hair
~ Pick up paycheck?


----------



## Kevin001

EmoDireWolf said:


> -Go to convention
> -Meet at least 3-4 actors/actresses from The Walking Dead
> -Let go of anxiety and enjoy the convention all weekend
> -Socialize


Omg, you so love that show. Good luck, I'm sure you will have a blast .


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive work (8hr shift)
~ Ask about schedule
~ Practice driving?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Fill out paperwork for my casino job
~ Voice chat on Skype
~ Wash clothes
~ Vacuum room


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get a haircut
~ Get my stitch taken out
~ Decide on when I want to do orientation for that security job


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive work
~ Get paycheck and tell manager about the missing 4hrs
~ Theater? 
~ Practice driving?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get meds
~ Pick up new application


----------



## Crisigv

-Renew my license plate sticker
-Search for a flag I left in the garage
- Make my bed
- Shred some papers


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive work
~ Check paystub to see if they have the right hrs in


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to library event
~ Pay student loan bill
~ Watch game 5 of NBA Finals


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get money order
~ Turn in gaming license application
~ Get meds
~ Shop a little?


----------



## tigerstrp1

Write a blog post

Workout

Laundry

I am boring!


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive work
~ Tell my cashier job about my casino job
~ Practice driving


----------



## KWIP

Well I guess tonight/tomorrow. 
Get a decent night's sleep, get through 8 hours of work, and come home and do some studying for CS test.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Laundry
~ Work out more
~ Talk on phone?


----------



## CptHello

Get through work tomorrow, and while I'm there try chatting with a few people I don't normally talk to. Afterwards look for some volunteer work I can get into.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to Hooters?
~ Go to the Movies?
~ Go to library event?

At least one of these things will happen tomorrow, lol.


----------



## okgoodbye

Get back to studying German.
And maybe draw some more.


----------



## Warrior Duchess

Wear nice clothes and go to Rite Aid to ask for a job application.
Try to keep my head up and not get too discouraged about the job search.


----------



## 8888

Warrior Duchess said:


> Wear nice clothes and go to Rite Aid to ask for a job application.
> Try to keep my head up and not get too discouraged about the job search.


How did it go?


----------



## Warrior Duchess

8888 said:


> How did it go?


It went pretty well. Thanks for asking  I told the cashier there that I saw their posting and she gave me a job application.
The next challenge comes after I hand it in, if they call me back for an interview. But I have time until then.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Kevin001 said:


> ~ *Go to Hooters?*
> ~ Go to the Movies?
> ~ Go to library event?
> 
> At least one of these things will happen tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Call to see if they have my jacket/blazer in
~ Meet old teacher about job opportunity
~ Survive work


----------



## Virgo

• Survive work

That is all. Please. Just that.


----------



## EmyMax

Going back working on that novel i've been working on for so long


----------



## Kevin001

~ Meet my old teacher
~ Go to town hall meeting
~ Pickup new jacket?


----------



## DespairSenpai

On FFXIV:
Getting lv.60 Carpenter
Getting lv.50 Blacksmith
Completing as many pvp games as possible

IRL:
Nothing


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

1. get up
2. be awesome
3. wake up from the dream
4. oh sh*t not this again
5. get back to sleep


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

1. Muster up the courage to attend a Art group outing at the park.
2. Go to "game night" afterwards.
3. Attempt to clean my jungle of a closet.
4. Find/Call a handy-man.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to theater?
~ Set my availability for cashier job


----------



## zubie

keep my emotions balanced. and not let things drop. but try to maintain.


----------



## cool user name

Get out of bed before 10am
Check/respond to emails
Work out
Attend local quiz night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cool user name

Kevin001 said:


> ~ Go to theater?
> ~ Set my availability for cashier job


Movie theatre? What you gonna watch? I've recently overcome the anxiety of going to the cinema alone and I really love it. Going to watch ghostbusters this week


----------



## EmyMax

- Get out of bed at 7am
- Do some workout
- Go pick up my auntie that is coming from Australia at the airport
- Shop for a birthday gift for her
- Celebrate her birthday


----------



## Kevin001

cool user name said:


> Movie theatre? What you gonna watch? I've recently overcome the anxiety of going to the cinema alone and I really love it. Going to watch ghostbusters this week


I saw The Purge. It was good. Went with family.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Pick up jacket for work
~ Survive and get the hang of things at work
~ Laundry


----------



## Cascades

Tomorrow I want to spend some time researching some potiential careers that Id be interested in getting into.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to the library event
~ Watch The Boy
~ Exercise more


----------



## thetown

- Wake up with power tomorrow
- Finish the problems in the chapter
- Continue reading and understand these dumb graphs
- Work more on web app
- learn how to program some ios
- don't go on socialanxietyforum


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch Mr. Robot
~ Theater? 
~ Order protein powder


----------



## eight

...


----------



## Absence of Words

Read at least one chapter from my human development textbook, and start working on an assignment.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Theater?
~ Watch Olympic basketball
~ Video chat?
~ Go eat at brunch place with mom?


----------



## cybernaut

-Start my day at 5AM or 6AM
-Continue hunting for internships with the hope of getting one
-Learn more about being an Empath+adapting


----------



## Kevin001

~ Laundry
~ Survive work
~ Exercise more


----------



## wiZZ

Eat clean
Excercise
Go to gym


----------



## TheWorrier

1. Work (till 11)
2. Design Qs (till 1)
3. Finishing up the corrections, send off to B (till 6)
4. ViZ form (making a todo list and proceed) (till 8)
5. Shopping (Soap-avocado- bread - black top - big white flower earrings) (till 9)
6. Dinner with friends


----------



## TheWorrier

1. Work (till 11)
2. Design Qs (till 1)
3. Finishing up the corrections, send off to B (till 6)
4. ViZ form (making a todo list and proceed) (till 8 )
5. Shopping (Soap-avocado- bread - black top - big white flower earrings) (till 9)
6. Dinner with friends


----------



## TheWorrier

TheWorrier said:


> 1. Work (till 11)
> 2. Design Qs (till 1)
> 3. Finishing up the corrections, send off to B (till 6)
> 4. ViZ form (making a todo list and proceed) (till 8 )
> 5. Shopping (Soap-avocado- bread - black top - big white flower earrings) (till 9)
> 6. Dinner with friends


1,2,6: done

3: half done

4,5: not-done


----------



## TheWorrier

Sat
0. wake up: 8: shower + breaky--> leave house at 9
1. Shopping (black top - big white flower earrings - nail-Polish removal) (till 9:30-10:30)
2. Writing to V
3. Finishing up the corrections, send off to B (11 - 4) --> should be at office at 5
4. rest + get ready (5-6)
5. Attending the event(6:30-11)
6. ViZ form (making a todo list and proceed) (till 8 )

Sun:
1. ViZ
2. Apply for Poz at office
3. Get fellow sorted

rest:
Tax
Lang
Assess
Confer


----------



## Kevin001

~ Video chat
~ Watch Team USA Women's basketball win gold
~ Exercise more
~ Check work schedule


----------



## twitchy666

*Needs means and resources*

setting virtual goals is silly

magic and luck could happen. Wait 1st. Waiting the worst punishment


----------



## TheWorrier

*Sunday*

1. Writing to V
2. Finishing up the corrections, send off to B (11 - 4)
3. ViZ form (making a todo list and proceed) (till 8 )
4. Get fellow sorted
5. Apply for Poz at office



TheWorrier said:


> Sat
> 0. wake up: 8: shower + breaky--> leave house at 9
> Done 1. Shopping (black top - big white flower earrings - nail-Polish removal) (till 9:30-10:30)
> 2. Writing to V
> ok 3. Finishing up the corrections, send off to B (11 - 4) --> should be at office at 5
> ok 4. rest + get ready (5-6)
> ok 5. Attending the event(6:30-11)
> not 6. ViZ form (making a todo list and proceed) (till 8 )
> 
> Sun:
> 1. ViZ
> 2. Apply for Poz at office
> 3. Get fellow sorted
> 
> rest:
> Tax
> Lang
> Assess
> Confer


----------



## TheWorrier

Monday
1. prepare for tomorrow's class (till 8)

2. Withdraw some cash 

3. Shopping (Soap, Avacado, Bread, Cucumber, Lettuce, Tuna, Chicken, wheat, chocolate, mushroom, Frozen veg) (till 9)

Tuesday
1. making a todo list for VIZ
2. Get fellow sorted
3. Apply for Poz at office



rest:
Tax
Lang
Assess
Confer


----------



## TheWorrier

Tuesday
0. 10 walk up, shower, breaky, get ready -->(11 out)
1. class (till 3:30)
2. making a todo list for VIZ and apply for 
APF/ Email to SUP/docs from here/ Insurance
2. Get fellow sorted
3. Apply for Poz at office
4. Write a report to examiners


This week resolution: VIZ

rest:
Tax
Lang
Assess
Confer


----------



## Jhaimcee

Ooh, i like this thread. 
My goal is to book and go to a doctor's appt that i've been putting off for weeks.


----------



## Unreality

Jhaimcee said:


> Ooh, i like this thread.
> My goal is to book and go to a doctor's appt that i've been putting off for weeks.


Best of luck.


----------



## Jhaimcee

Unreality said:


> Best of luck.


Thanks a lot! That's really nice of you


----------



## Unreality

Jhaimcee said:


> Thanks a lot! That's really nice of you


I am always told by people that I am too nice at times.

I definitely agree!


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get a haircut
~ Wash hair
~ Turn in blazer/jacket


----------



## Jhaimcee

Unreality said:


> I am always told by people that I am too nice at times.
> 
> I definitely agree!


Hmm, 'too' nice...

Sure...


----------



## MrsRobinson

Apply for jobs
Clean my mess of a room
Study for my permit


----------



## slyfox

Hour of exercise
Hour and a half of cleaning
Mow the lawn
Pay bills
Eat two healthy portions
Clean both aquariums

Seems like too much for me but I'm behind in my weekly goals


----------



## thetown

Prepare for my interview
Last minute packing up


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Hour of exercise - *Did almost two hours of walking. A hour and a half of it was before the doctor's office called. They claimed walking was ok, but not sure they would've liked the amount I did*
> Hour and a half of cleaning - *Only did 15 minutes*
> Mow the lawn - *Doctor's office told me I shouldn't push a lawn mower until I see a specialist for my back. Ended up paying someone*
> Pay bills - *Didn't*
> Eat two healthy portions - *Ate 3 healthy portions*
> Clean both aquariums - *Didn't*


Today
2 hours cleaning/sorting
20 min exercise
2 healthy portions
Pay bills
Clean both aquariums


----------



## slyfox

Lovecrushed said:


> Prepare for my interview
> Last minute packing up


Good luck with the interview!


----------



## TheWorrier

*1*

B


TheWorrier said:


> Tuesday
> done 0. 10 walk up, shower, breaky, get ready -->(11 out)
> done 1. class (till 3:30)
> done 2. making a todo list for VIZ and apply for
> APF/ Email to SUP/docs from here/ Insurance
> done 2. Get fellow sorted
> 3. Apply for Poz at office
> done 4. Write a report to examiners
> 
> This week resolution: VIZ
> 
> rest:
> Tax
> Lang
> Assess
> done Confer


----------



## TheWorrier

Saturday: Shopping, cooking, cleaning, party
Sunday: Reading and planning for P + visiting A + App for POZ at office


Next week: (Resulotion: assess, tax, P)
Check on(confe + VIS(APF/ W evidence /spons/ visit let))
VIZ done

This week resolution: 

rest:
Tax
Lang
Assess
P
Confer


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to the movies?
~ Look over code for work
~ Wash black shirt


----------



## TheWorrier

Monday
1. give friends a call
2. Vig
3. Follow up with Bechr

Tuesday
1. give friends a call
2. Poz at coll


This week resolution: 
1. Conf
2. Viz(W evidence/spons/visit let))
3. Learn about a) assess b)P c)tax


rest:
Tax
Lang
Assess
P


----------



## TheWorrier

Wednesday:
1. Collect printed copies
2. photo
3. Push spons + conf
4. rewrite the form
5. trans w evid
6. copy + print
7. poz at coll

This week resolution: 
1. Conf
2. Viz (W evidence/spons/visit let))
3. Learn about a) assess b)P c)tax

Rest: Tax/ Lang/ Assess/ P



TheWorrier said:


> Monday
> ok 1. give friends a call
> Done 2. Vig
> Done 3. Follow up with Bechr
> 
> Tuesday
> ok 1. give friends a call
> Nope 2. Poz at coll


----------



## TheWorrier

Thursday:
0. Wake up at 9/ shower, breaky and get ready / leave home at 10:30
1. Give a call to Emb on trans / email it to M till 1
2. photo
3. go to bank for stat
4. Push spons
5. rewrite the form
6. poz at coll

This week resolution: 
1. Viz (W evidence/spons/visit let))
2. Learn about a) assess b)P c)tax

Rest: Tax/ Lang/ Assess/ P



TheWorrier said:


> Wednesday:
> Done 1. Collect printed copies
> None  2. photo
> Done 3. Push spons + conf
> None 4. rewrite the form
> ok 5. trans w evid
> ok 6. copy + print
> None 7. poz at coll


----------



## TheWorrier

I'm now free. Most tasks are now done. Time to reply to many emails and call friends.

The rest for tonight: emails + calls + rewite the form + Poz

************************************
Done 0. Wake up at 9/ shower, breaky and get ready / leave home at 10:30
Done 1. Give a call to Emb on trans / email it to M till 1
Done 2. photo
Done 3. go to bank for stat
None 4. Push spons
5. rewrite the form
6. poz at coll


This week resolution: 
Done 1. Viz (W evidence/spons/visit let))
2. Learn about a) assess b)P c)tax

Rest: Tax/ Lang/ Assess/ P


----------



## Eneri

To be able to ask my professor a question during class and not to ditch my 2nd class because she makes us get into groups.


----------



## TheWorrier

Friday: emails + calls + Poz. (sneakers + cloths)
Sat: running around the lake + shopping + dinner out with friends
Sun: road trip

************************************

This week resolution: 
Done 1. Viz (W evidence/spons/visit let))
2. Learn about a) assess b)P c)tax

Rest: Tax/ Lang/ Assess/ P[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get to work safely
~ Watch The Strain
~ Video chat?


----------



## Dreaming1111

As a goal from my therapist I'm supposed to try going out and see a movie by myself or go in any restaurant and eat by myself or just sit and have a cup of coffee. Not sure which one I will do but I will try one of them


----------



## thetown

I have to catch up on a lot of studying
- finish homework
- make a lot of progress on app that I'm making
- Finish Coursera lesson
- make a friend
- prepare for technical interview


----------



## TheWorrier

Done 1. Post
Ok 2. emails + calls
Done 3. Buying the book "K" suggested
Done 4. Grocery shopping

************************************

This week resolution: 
1. tax
2. poz
3. plans

Rest: Lang/ Assess/ P


----------



## TheWorrier

Done 1. Soh at 12
... 2. Credit closing
Done 3. Contact Im
Done 4. Salt
Done (mostly)5. tax
6. More emails
7. More plans



************************************

This week resolution: 
1. tax
2. poz
3. plans

Rest: Lang/ Assess/ P


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to townhall meeting
~ Survive work


----------



## TheWorrier

Don 0. leave home at 1:30
Done 1. Contact Im
... 2. Credit closing
Done 3. Bus card
Don 4. Coffee with D
... 5. tax (An)
Done 6. Recent emails
Don 7. Shopping
Don 8. Cooking + some emails
************************************
Don Sat: Party
Don Sun: photography + road map for teh next two weeks


This week resolution: 
1. tax
2. poz
3. plans

Rest: Lang/ Assess/ P


----------



## AllTheSame

Fridays are tough days for me sometimes but they're also good days. Most of the time they're half days, at work.

~Do what I can at my next store here (not many left) hopefully I can finish this one tomorrow
~Email my boss results, and follow up with him
~get home to unpack, and then repack for visitation with my kids
~drive (hopefully before rush hour starts) to get my kids, and then commute to my parents' house

Then I can chill out, relax, finally lol. I'm going to put some miles and spend some time in my car tomorrow. But I love this job (usually). It's a love-hate relationship.

I can't wait to see my kids again.


----------



## TheWorrier

Where to start? Should I just call S?

*****WRITING******
rest:
0. tax, bank 
1. Lan
2. Assess 
3. P


----------



## TheWorrier

I was down most of the week and had not much of a progress. Today bro's girlfriend called me and made my day. I actually did a serious amount of job afterwards. I have received two good news as well but there come more work with them. Tomorrow is Friday. So gotta be quick

Done 00. Tonight: bathtub
Done (slow)0. get up at 8 (grab some food for lunch) --> leave home at 9
Done 1. Bank
Done 2. visit Gra office (take a friend + photo!)
?? 3. Email to Hob office
Done 4. call im to check brid
----------- 11 am ----------------
5. writing (divide thoes)

*****WRITING******
1. Pol at Emb
Done 2. receipt/ the book

rest:
0. tax, bank 
1. Lan
2. Assess 
3. P


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to my training class
~ Survive work
~ Set availability
~ The voice?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to the bank
~ Set availability for work
~ Video chat


----------



## Tsuba11

-Attempt to think more positively about the things in my life that are actually good, and to be more thankful in general. 
-Watch and read so many episodes/chapters of anime and manga during my leisure time tomorrow, gotta get caught up in some series. 
-Routinely work out, as I do almost every evening in the basement. 
-Try to do something that is considerably helpful for someone tomorrow. I tend to always have the 'fend for myself' mentality each day.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch Stanford at Washington Game
~ Watch recorded shows
~ Plan trip?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Look at student loan stuff
~ Look at health insurance options
~ Watch WNBA games
~ Plan trip more?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive work
~ Wash hair


----------



## Kevin001

~ Plan more for trip
~ Pick up meds
~ Watch the original Halloween


----------



## feels

- Call PCA
- Call PJC
- Call high school
- Get blood work and physical done
- Call college 

oh man dat phone anxiety :wife


----------



## TheWorrier

Today:

2-4: B's Bday
4-6: lang

6-midnight: going out


----------



## Zozulya

For tomorrow and beyond: 
Try to reduce waste. Despite of my position, I suck at my own personal finance.
Need to grab a handle to my finances while controlling impulsion and mitigating self-destructive coping mechanism.
Last year, waste and improper spendings make a total of around EUR 4000 (~$4500)


----------



## asynje

My goal for tomorrow is to start a conversation with a bus driver.


----------



## noydb

Maybe less coffee? :stu


----------



## feels

- Clean apartment
- Get TB test done
- Get transcripts and shot records from high school
- Go to CPR class


----------



## Kevin001

~ Laundry
~ Survive work
~ Groceries?


----------



## TheWorrier

Today:

1. scan and send to trans
2. update CV
3. PDF reader


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to bus station
~ Survive work


----------



## alwaysworthy

Make it through my first job ;-; nervous


----------



## Shazzy123

- Survive meeing
- Don't panic
- Clean flat


----------



## alwaysworthy

Journaling, calling up insurance, join sports club with my friend and keep exercising


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get haircut
~ Get luggage bag
~ Finances?


----------



## Moxi

~ Lost my NaNoWriMo draft, sulk and restart.


----------



## xxxSLICKxxx

Plans for 11/5/2016:

1) Work a couple hours.

2) Take car to dealership for some routine maintenance. 

3) Catch up on rest. 

?Slick


----------



## xxxSLICKxxx

Plans for 11/5/2016:

1) Work a couple hours.

2) Take car to dealership for some routine maintenance. 

3) Catch up on rest. 

---Slick


----------



## noydb

Stay off SAS for an entire day!


----------



## Kevin001

~ Mail off health insurance documents
~ Walmart trip?
~ Set availability


----------



## truant

My goal is to be as happy as this quokka:


----------



## Captainmycaptain

Don't drink. I don't know if I can do it.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Wake up on time
~ Board bus ok
~ Get an uber
~ Meet bae and have fun :grin2:


----------



## doe deer

i'm giving a presentation tomorrow morning. my goal is to not pass out or cry. i'd also like to remember the text i actually need to say.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Try mailing off health care documents again
~ Look at loan information 
~ Wash clothes
~ Finish AHS?


----------



## rockyraccoon

Not sleep in and get up around 8:00. Go to the gym and train back/biceps then come home and shower then off to the library to read.


----------



## Xenagos

1. Get up early 
2. Shower.
3. Go for a walk.

Nothing big. I've been in a bad place for a few days, so it's the little things that matter for me. Not forgetting basic hygiene, getting fresh air, you know simple stuff.


----------



## TheWorrier

For today:

1. hair cut
2. The business meeting
3. swimming set
4. paper
5. B's gift
6. Gig


----------



## AllTheSame

Make as many sales calls as possible tomorrow. I'm in pretty good shape for this month so far.

Try to get off by noon, or early afternoon.

Get oil changed in my car.

Pack a suitcase, pick up my kids for weekend, hopefully get to the lake by sunset.

Then try to switch gears, calm down and relax. I have a difficult time doing that at first sometimes, especially on Fridays when I'm running all day.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Pick up my turkey
~ Survive work
~ Drive?


----------



## Taaylah

Wake up right when my alarm goes off


----------



## AllTheSame

Go to the lake with my kids tomorrow. That was supposed to happen today but got pushed back to tomorrow morning. At least we missed driving in the rain, and the front coming through. I'm looking forward to it. My parents got there tonight and said it's an awesome place for kids.


----------



## Taaylah

Wake up when my alarm goes off (again, because I couldn't do it last time)


----------



## Taaylah

Wake up right when my alarm goes off and don't fall back asleep (for the third time, because it still hasn't happened).


----------



## 8888

Exercise.
Log all my food.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch Ohio St. vs Michigan game
~ Survive work (drive there?)
~ Check on loan stuff


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go out to eat
~ Get my cake
~ Set my availability?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Laundry
~ Pick up jacket?
~ Finish my Christmas shopping


----------



## SplendidBob

The usual:

15-25 mins meditation
Neck rehab exercises
Sub 2000 calories
Couple of litres of water
Take mah vitamins
Few hours work
Do a minor exposure thingy
Get up early enough
Reply to a couple of pm's from cool people here


----------



## Azazello

splendidbob said:


> Get up early enough


Looks like you got that one covered


----------



## PorcupineTree

-Finish my French rough draft.
-Choose the topics for my upcoming philosophy papers.
-Don't binge-eat. Stay below 500 calories.


----------



## duvalsi

I have an appointment with a new therapist. Hopefully we're a good match.


----------



## SplendidBob

Azazello said:


> Looks like you got that one covered


Heh, I went to sleep just after posting that  (I did get up earlier than usual though, I have a bit of a delayed sleeping thingy going on you see).



PorcupineTree said:


> -Don't binge-eat. Stay below 500 calories.


Awfully low, a post binge recovery day ? (I am a binger too).

I raised my calories to maintenance this month and my brain kinda freaked out and went all bingey a few days back and I accidentally inhaled 2000 calories in one go.



duvalsi said:


> I have an appointment with a new therapist. Hopefully we're a good match.


Good luck . I recently found a therapist who is, though it wasn't obvious until the third session.


----------



## duvalsi

splendidbob said:


> Good luck . I recently found a therapist who is, though it wasn't obvious until the third session.


Thanks, my current one is nice and about 5 minutes from my job but she is too motherly and I don't feel comfortable telling her some of the deeper issues affecting me.

The only thing that sucks is that the new one is about a half hour away (in decent traffic) and he's close to the city center and this city has horrible infrastructure. I'm freaked out since I need to know exactly where to turn easily (very little dedicated left turn lanes around here), where to park, etc. Thank god for Google Maps and street view


----------



## PorcupineTree

splendidbob said:


> Awfully low, a post binge recovery day ? (I am a binger too).
> 
> I raised my calories to maintenance this month and my brain kinda freaked out and went all bingey a few days back and I accidentally inhaled 2000 calories in one go.


Hah, unfortunately yes.

I did the same thing yesterday! It's so hard to break out of this cycle of binging/restricting.


----------



## SplendidBob

PorcupineTree said:


> Hah, unfortunately yes.
> 
> I did the same thing yesterday! It's so hard to break out of this cycle of binging/restricting.


Yep it's tricky.

I find that personally if I try to restrict too much the day after it _can_ horribly backfire and I just binge again. I do it sometimes though and get away with it. I suspect it might be safer to just reduce very slightly (if at all) and try to get a string of "decent calorie days" under my belt (then a lower cal day can be attempted).

If I may ask, are you trying to lose weight, or just control binging?

I have also found there are triggers though for my binging, or there seem to be. Whenever I watch TV or films late night I always end up binging. I am also more susceptible when I do intensive exercise (esp weight training). Pretty much though, if I avoid watching TV late at night it's much easier to not binge.

Is there anything like this for you? (any behaviours you always seem to be doing when you binge?).


----------



## PorcupineTree

splendidbob said:


> Yep it's tricky.
> 
> I find that personally if I try to restrict too much the day after it _can_ horribly backfire and I just binge again. I do it sometimes though and get away with it. I suspect it might be safer to just reduce very slightly (if at all) and try to get a string of "decent calorie days" under my belt (then a lower cal day can be attempted).
> 
> If I may ask, are you trying to lose weight, or just control binging?
> 
> I have also found there are triggers though for my binging, or there seem to be. Whenever I watch TV or films late night I always end up binging. I am also more susceptible when I do intensive exercise (esp weight training). Pretty much though, if I avoid watching TV late at night it's much easier to not binge.
> 
> Is there anything like this for you? (any behaviours you always seem to be doing when you binge?).


Yeah, I agree with you--restricting definitely contributes to even worse binges. Your "decent calorie day" approach seems like a really good solution!

I am a healthy weight currently, but I used to be anorexic, and I believe that binging is a response to how severely I used to restrict my food intake.

Mindlessly eating while doing something else--like browsing the Internet--is a huge trigger for me. It's tricky to always avoid triggers, though, because there seem to be so many. Have you read the book _Brain Over Binge_ by Kathryn Hansen before? If not, I would suggest checking it out! She offers an incredibly helpful way of dealing with urges to binge.


----------



## SplendidBob

PorcupineTree said:


> Yeah, I agree with you--restricting definitely contributes to even worse binges. Your "decent calorie day" approach seems like a really good solution!
> 
> I am a healthy weight currently, but I used to be anorexic, and I believe that binging is a response to how severely I used to restrict my food intake.
> 
> Mindlessly eating while doing something else--like browsing the Internet--is a huge trigger for me. It's tricky to always avoid triggers, though, because there seem to be so many. Have you read the book _Brain Over Binge_ by Kathryn Hansen before? If not, I would suggest checking it out! She offers an incredibly helpful way of dealing with urges to binge.


Yeh, for me it's super tempting to try to do a huge deficit the next day as I am still dieting, and it's very frustrating when I binge. For me the amount of power I have to resist seems to be directly correlated to how long I have had control over my eating. When things are ticking along smoothly, I have a nice _sensible_ deficit going, no binges for a while, its easy to continue. The more often I have binged recently the harder it is to break the behaviour, so I think it makes sense for me just to try to build up a period of good control in an easy a way as possible (and just write off the binge days).

I realised the other day I should probably have a written plan of action as to what I should do if (when heh) I do binge (my brain does crazy stuff when I binge, guilt / frustration etc) it would be better for me to plan all this out when I am rational.

Thanks for the book recommendation. Looks interesting (I confess I haven't read a lot on this topic, which is quite stupid considering how it affects me, I will check it out ).

Oh, congrats on the healthy weight, sounds like you are doing well


----------



## riverbird

Wake up early
Exercise
Write at least 2,500 words in one of my current unfinished novellas/novels
Make a doctor's appointment (not looking forward to this)
Go out and buy Christmas cards


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to best buy?
~ Look at health insurance stuff
~ Finances


----------



## Mat999

My goal is not to feel any fear as 8 people are about to visit my parents house where I am temporarily living. Neighbours. Sweating hands with 45 minutes before they arrive but I am writing this to see if publicly saying "no fear" helps. I dont need to meet these people, I dislike 2 and dont know the others. Right, its nearly Xmas, been working hard, bottle of wine and watch some comedy and pretend they are not downstairs. No fear.

Edit: as this is a tomorrow thread my goal is to not have any regrets about tonight, tomorrow, because there will be no fear and therefore no shame in avoiding this particular social situation. I engaged in chat well yesterday with vistors and dont need to do it tonight.


----------



## tea111red

read/study


----------



## roxslide

-Go running
-Practice coding (work on a project or at least code katas)
-Try not to eat too much 
-Be optimistic and positive (don't wallow in self pity about your situation)
-Text my coworker, talk to my success coach and call my friend to wish her a happy birthday
-Finish buying everyone's xmas presents 
-Finalize registering for classes and figure out what went wrong with my math override!?


----------



## TheWorrier

Today:

reply to all, all, all, all emails.


----------



## TheWorrier

Today:

Classifying emails and read as many as possible. 

I had a movie/date this evening that is now rescheduled for tomorrow. Not sure waht to do in the evening? maybe some shopping in the afrernoon and ging for a run in the evening. Netfelixing and calling friends/ family in the late afternoon?


----------



## Virgo

Goals for tomorrow, MUST go to college and sort out payment so that I can go to school this semester and GRADUATE!! ^^" So yes will get that done right away. Then I need to go to a few stores and I'm good.


----------



## TheWorrier

Done 0. wake up: 8am --> leave house at 9:39
Done 1. visit a number of rec. agancies 10-12
Done 2. Pick up the dress
Done 3. spread the forms -> 5pm
Done 4. set a time with B
Done 5. update profiles


----------



## Kevin001

~ Set up health care account online
~ Finish training modules online
~ Watch recorder episode of Blindspot
~ Haircut?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get a haircut
~ Watch NFL games
~ Video chat on Skype?
~ Set availability


----------



## BeHereNow

To get through the day without telling anyone to take a burning cactus and shove it and to not say the same thing to myself either.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch my recorded episode of The Magicians
~ Finances
~ Apply for job
~ Watch Kentucky vs Kansas


----------



## SplendidBob

Tax form.
Non standard Tesco
Ask someone where something is (probably someone who works there)
Buy some clothing item to take back the next day  (lol abusing Tesco for exposure)


----------



## SplendidBob

Did the first 3 at least (forgot about the last one). Got a tricky email too in response to one I really shouldn't have sent which kinda knocked the wind out of my sails a bit (should have listened to my psychologist on that).


----------



## SplendidBob

The weird coffee shop place in Tesco is going to get a visit from a very odd man. Not sure even how these newfangled hipster coffees work.

Gonna try to start up the meditation again as that's stopped. 5 mins tomorrow.


----------



## thetown

finish my psets


----------



## thetown

Update: haven't completed my task for today. hopefully i'll get to it tomorrow


----------



## AllTheSame

~ Make sales calls for my old boss
~ Make sales calls for my new boss (ffs, man)
~ turn in a project due tomorrow for my new boss
~ take my kids to Super Bowl Opening Day. I can't wait. Should be a lot of fun


----------



## Kevin001

~ Taxes?
~ Prayer meet
~ Grocery shop
~ Finances


----------



## SplendidBob

-Probably going to do a more chilled day of exposure tomorrow. Going to head into town and spend a voucher I got for Christmas. Since it's Saturday it will be nice and busy for added anxiety / annoyance. Will buy some item of clothing I don't usually wear. Usual till stuff. Might ask someone where something is.

-Gonna get a few books about conversation etc and start reading those.

-Do 5 mins meditation try to get back into the swing of that.


----------



## Herzeleid

*Finish the book I'm currently reading.
*Get a haircut.
*Finish recording a song.
*Start studying for my thesis presentation on Monday.


----------



## CNikki

File taxes and catch up with studying as well as writing essays. Not feeling so focused tonight to do the latter right now even if I wanted to. *sighs*


----------



## SparklingWater

Saturday
Fill 1 bag with junk to throw out
try to sell my furniture some more by lowering the price and contacting buyers previously interested
use slow talk all day
apply to out of state jobs for 30 mins
singing practice

Sunday
Go to dad's house, choose junk I want to keep and throw out/give away rest
apply to out of state job for 30 mins


----------



## Crisigv

More like a weekend goal, since I'm working. Don't have a mental breakdown.


----------



## SplendidBob

splendidbob said:


> -Probably going to do a more chilled day of exposure tomorrow. Going to head into town and spend a voucher I got for Christmas. Since it's Saturday it will be nice and busy for added anxiety / annoyance. Will buy some item of clothing I don't usually wear. Usual till stuff. Might ask someone where something is.
> 
> -Gonna get a few books about conversation etc and start reading those.
> 
> -Do 5 mins meditation try to get back into the swing of that.


You failed on this Bob you sleepless git. But you did do the best exposure yet in Tesco chatting to 3 young Tesconites about the calorific value contained within the mystical cumberland deli sausage.

Ok, I will do the meditation now and try to find some books.


----------



## slyfox

6 hours of productivity
3 hours minimum


----------



## ensi seven

~Say hello to/talk to/smile at someone who I normally wouldn't


----------



## Valley

my goals for tomorrow for me to do is i'm meeting with a teacher and going to the library just to look around and to get out of the house


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> 6 hours of productivity
> 3 hours minimum


Got a little over 4 hours worth of things done. There is still time to get the remaining 2 hours in but I'm feeling really awful.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch 50 shades darker
~ See about taxes
~ Watch that UCONN game


----------



## Citrine79

Hoping to get thru work day tomorrow without being overwhelmed by anxiety or worry or breaking down into tears. I am generally awkward and nervous on the phone and tomorrow I have to call and cancel an appointment, hoping to get thru it without sounding like an idiot.


----------



## AllTheSame

My displays and equipment came in, so I plan on putting a few of those up at work. I already talked to store management last week and got an all clear on two stores, ffs. So. Go in, say hi, put the displays up, take pictures, I'm golden. They just came out with the new incentives for this quarter and I haven't even looked at it, but if they're anything like previous then the bonuses are probably pretty good. I'm doing bigger displays now too so more cha-ching, and hey, it's all free money, I'm at work anyway, might as well do them. Other than that, make some other stores. Tomorrow should be pretty damn good as far as Mondays go because I've planned ahead a little.


----------



## llodell88

I want to get on a schedule. I thought it might help a health problem I have. Going to bed early seems impossible but I want to start eating meals at regular times. Circadian rhythm is really messed up so doing things on a schedule is an idea I had. Maybe I"ll go and sit on the porch for a bit. I need to go outside bad.


----------



## RyanM

I want to continue to go to they gym in the morning and workout. I also want to continue practicing with my lock picks and improve my lock picking skills. It's hard to stay committed because sometimes i'm all about something and then next thing I know I cannot find any motivation to do it. But I am determined to keep going with the gym and lock picking, so hold me accountable lol


----------



## Citrine79

Tomorrow there is snow in the forecast and anytime I see snow in the forecast, my worrying goes into overdrive. Not doing well at work right now, have to work extra hard on styaing focused, found myself almost in tears several times today.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get haircut
~ Grocery shop?
~ Survive work
~ Check on tax return stuff


----------



## Kandice

Find my voice.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Grocery shop
~ Get a smoothie from Smoothie King
~ Set my availability 
~ Watch my recorded shows
~ Work abs


----------



## Kandice

~Grocery shop
~try to talk to a stranger while grocery shopping (someone hold me accountable lol)
~work out
~work


----------



## Dark Choco

Make an important phone call to human resource 
Eat healthier & workout
Complete and file family's tax returns


----------



## Kandice

Find a way to get people from telling me I'm quiet and that I barely speak sentences. 
- talk more, talk louder


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Attempt the "Wasabi eating challenge"
Start browsing for swimwear. (and hopefully find a nice two piece)


----------



## 629753

Kandice said:


> Find my voice.


you a singer?


----------



## Kandice

impedido10 said:


> you a singer?


Nope, it was just something that someone told me.


----------



## Going Sane

meditation and question personal beliefs with action


----------



## noydb

Don't beat myself up over how terribly awkward I'll be tomorrow. Try to view this attempt at socialising as an achievement no matter the outcome.


----------



## Bill Cosby

Long-term goals: Become an interventional cardiologist, acquire a trophy wife, and run for president. 100% serious.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Grocery shop
~ Video chat
~ Set availability


----------



## SplendidBob

Putting it off today because of group therapy and a fair bit of conversation and speaking up in front of the group, but tomorrow is phoning the gym and asking questions day. I ****ing hate phones, so its a biggun for me.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Try a new cafe in the morning. ^-^


----------



## SplendidBob

splendidbob said:


> Putting it off today because of group therapy and a fair bit of conversation and speaking up in front of the group, but tomorrow is phoning the gym and asking questions day. I ****ing hate phones, so its a biggun for me.


Yeh, difficult one this, got it done though and found out that the £20 sign up fee can often be avoided via discounts and stuff. So will sign up to their mailing list and hopefully just be paying £14 per month.

Was an anticipatory anxiety borderline too high though 6 or 7. The reason why? Because I ****ing put it off for two days, of course. Always do this **** asap Bobbert, always. (was a 4 during, and only a little post rumination. Will talk more about this in todays exposure vid).


----------



## Kevin001

~ Grocery shop
~ Watch Selection Sunday 
~ Movie?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Laundry
~ Pick up jacket
~ Survive work


----------



## That Random Guy

*Hm...*

As Charlie Brown put it, "I'm going to dread each day at a time".

If anything, my goal within the next month or so to apply for a job that I could do over the summer. Maybe an internship or something.

Knowing that my crush has someone right now makes me a bit upset, but I can't dread over it forever. The reality will always be that we never knew each other well enough for anything to be there. And yet, I kind felt something.

Might be the loneliness talking, but this is life. Who knows-in due time, I might still get my chance.

Right now though, I think the most important thing to focus on is my studies and work opportunities.

I hope we can all achieve something soon. Be it a small goal, it's still a step forward.

Let's keep moving!

- T.R.G.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Wake up late.


----------



## I Beethoven

My next walk


----------



## Kevin001

~ Haircut?
~ Watch more ncaa basketball
~ Finances
~ Eat crawfish?


----------



## Xenacat

Stay wake at work, lol.....


----------



## TheWorrier

Where did the threads for weekly and long term goals go! I need to reference to my posts there.


----------



## Taaylah

- Wake up on time (at the first alarm. Don't hit snooze) 

- Put the bags on the curb for donation 

- Eat breakfast before work 

- Study

- Go to the bank and get things sorted out


----------



## SuperMetroid

To make new homies at Social Anxiety Support.


----------



## HaydenMJ12

SuperMetroid said:


> To make new homies at Social Anxiety Support.


Same.


----------



## Taaylah

Not to proscrastinate and to get everything done that I need to


----------



## llodell88

i need to change my instagram passwords and reactivate my debit card. I pissed of a celebrity accidentally and had an interaction on his page with his friend on on their alt account so i know somebody is gonna notice eventually and try to hack me since a lot of people are obsessed with the guy and i know he has stalkers. Hopefully he deletes his message to me since I messaged him and asked him too but I have a feeling it's not gonna happen. People trying to request, and unrequest a follow over again and i can't catch who it is. really annoying.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch my team win and go to the final 4
~ Pick up medicine 
~ Grocery shop? 
~ Set availability for work
~ Watch The Magicians


----------



## anonymous2889

1. finish off my assignment
2. submit the (other) assignment that I've completed
3. revise for quiz and midterm
4. have an actual conversation with someone and not just a "hi, how's it going?"


----------



## twitchy666

*short term!*

what's your attention span duration / memory?

try chess


----------



## iamanonymous

finish all my hmk during the weekend and not procrastinating


----------



## Kevin001

~ Grocery shop?
~ Watch my UNC team win the championship
~ Get chinese food? 
~ Wash hair


----------



## johawN88

try out watercolor paintings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

~ Clean
~ Grocery shop
~ Set work availability
~ Chinese food?


----------



## Kevin001

~Watch shows?
~ Get haircut
~ Finances


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get groceries
~ Watch some NBA playoff games
~ Pay bills


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get groceries? 
~ Take mom out to eat?
~ Make appointment?
~ Wash hair


----------



## TryingMara

Get up early.
Get gas.
Finish work report.
Buy Mother's Day gift.


----------



## EmyMax

Cleaning the cellar.


----------



## nonn

* finish notes 
* try and read more of my book 
* bookmark pages/make notes for essay


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get groceries
~ Make derm appointment or try to
~ Drive to work?
~ Wash hair


----------



## 1ShyKid

- Go to a group job interview (Don't think will happen)
- Call back a different employer
- Shop


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get groceries
~ Set availability
~ Watch NBA Finals
~ Drive?
~ Wonder Woman?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Shave
~ Wash clothes
~ Survive work


----------



## Skeletra

- Catch up with friends and family
- Eat healthy breakfast
- Catch up on Doctor Who and Better call Saul
- Deep clean cat litter box
- Buy kitty litter and cat food
- Deep clean bathroom
- Organize house
- Vacuum house
- Change bed
- Deep clean kitchen
- Figure out and make amazing dinner
- Make art for friend (Requested months ago)
- Wax legs
- Try on old summer clothes and get rid of whatever doesn't fit
- Yoga
- Enjoy freedom


----------



## unemployment simulator

post card for dad.
walk (burn a boat-load of calories).
ask in some shops about jobs.
get my nutrition organised for the day.
check my goals for next sign on.
possibly buy a birthday cake?


----------



## Kevin001

~ Wash hair
~ Watch LSU baseball game
~ Drive to work?


----------



## Sabk

- TRY and get 2 renders done
- sketch plan for bohemian reading room
- create color palette/mood boards for said room
- wash hair


----------



## Dall545

Go for a walk. 2 hours of planning writing project


----------



## Sabk

Add one more project to portfolio
Laundry
Catch up with family


----------



## CNikki

Visit my brother. Don't know if I'll have time to do much else, so I need to do some paperwork tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get groceries
~ Watch church service on tv
~ Work availability


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get groceries
~ Video chat?
~ Attend church?
~ Set work availability
~ Make youtube video


----------



## Laurelles

Gonna start looking for graduate level jobs! I'm also really getting into collecting masks so I might buy a new one


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

-Try and start going to bed earlier in the evening


----------



## SplendidBob

Urinate sisters dog. Go swimming. Do some kinda basic exposure just to keep things ticking over.


----------



## blue2

Eat toast


----------



## SplendidBob

splendidbob said:


> Urinate sisters dog. Go swimming. Do some kinda basic exposure just to keep things ticking over.


2/3 not so bad.


----------



## thet33g

Thinking about stopping smoking and maybe drinking too, has anyone else stopped smoking and noticed their anxiety get better or worse? I'm interested to know.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Organize folder of symphonies and listen to at least a movement or two of whoever, with score in hand. Look for more excerpts to test different hand frames.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Church
~ Get groceries
~ Talk to friend on the phone
~ Watch The Strain


----------



## BAH

To Go out and do something


----------



## nextdoorxans

To become a better a person


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get a haircut
~ Try on clothes
~ Go the LifeWay
~ Make youtube vid?
~ Prayer Meet


----------



## riverbird

Put serious effort into outlining a new novella that I want to write even though I am awful at outlining. Also list some more stuff on eBay that I have to resell.


----------



## Sinatra

I need to call and set up an appointment with a therapist before I go to work tomorrow. Wish me luck guys because I'm terribly afraid of making phone calls...


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to church service with older lady
~ Grab lunch?
~ Get groceries
~ Set availability 
~ Watch The Strain


----------



## riverbird

Laundry, attempt to clean my bedroom as much as possible on crutches, create a meal plan for the week. Try to get some writing done.



Kevin001 said:


> ~ Go to church service with older lady
> ~ Grab lunch?


Good luck.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Shampoo the carpet


----------



## taspay

Make a phone call I've been putting off doing for the past couple days.


----------



## Kandice

Get on that plane!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

1: Give my room and office a vacuum.
2: Start looking for software developer jobs.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Look at taxi info
~ Wash work shirt
~ Survive work
~ Wash hair


----------



## MondKrabbe

Talk to someone that's been giving me agonizing anxiety attacks instead of shutting down completely around them.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive my appointment
~ Pay my health insurance
~ Watch The Sinner
~ Prayer Meet


----------



## A Void Ant

- Commute to work safely
- Work 8 hrs in office
- Get home safely and relax
- Work some overtime at home late at night


----------



## Kevin001

~ Church
~ Groceries
~ Watch The Strain
~ Set availability


----------



## Kevin001

~ Pay hospital bill
~ Watch The Sinner
~ Prayer meet
~ Finances


----------



## Kevin001

coyeyes said:


> Not panic in school


Good luck :squeeze


----------



## Barakiel

Stay out of bed for a decent amount of time


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Goals for tomorrow:

1) Start Android development again.
2) Start practicing my bass guitar again.
3) Start an exercise routine.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Survive last day at job
~ Pick out church clothes
~ Grocery shop?


----------



## Jolese

-Do the stuff I wrote out for tomorrow for this upcoming work week to make myself saner

-Mail out the card/donation to my old neighbor

-Make plans for an outing, which can be kinda tough for me

Edit 1 on 10/08/17: I did number one listed, but not the second or third. Maybe next week?

Edit 2 on 10/15/17: Still haven't done the other two items and now it's causing me stress. Especially the third thing, the get together, I can't believe how I am not following through. I really need to rethink things because this feels like a huge $!#& up.

Edit 3 on 2/16/18: I did finally do number 3 months ago with a very good outcome. I never did number 2, which now the time is passed, and I wish I had done better.


----------



## Fruitcake

This is what I need to get done tonight but I couldn't find a thread for that:
Tidy my bedroom.
Vacuum.
Take my dishes down.
Wash my hair.
Have a bubble bath and watch cute tv shows and learn about physics wooooo!!  but I only get to do that after I do the other stuff first. I haven't eaten much lately and haven't slept in a couple of days so I might get too sick to get these done but I'll try to do a couple of them before tomorrow. It's so hard to do the things. :'(


----------



## Fruitcake

I tidied my room and vacuumed. Tomorrow I need to:
Contact the union
Take my dishes downstairs
Shower
Eat three meals
Plan some meals

Edit: I did the things. Except some of my dishes are still upstairs.


----------



## Benny8

I must do half an hour of jogging, read for 3 hours and i must reorganise my room


----------



## A Void Ant

- Get through work shift with ego intact
- Get home safely
- Do my daily workout
- Watch X-Men movie Logan (2017)


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get seen on time at my appointment
~ Survive work and arrive on time
~ Grab lunch while out


----------



## Fruitcake

Email the union
Tidy bathroom
Get some exercise
Washing
Something fun to reduce stress
Maybe gardening


----------



## wmu'14

Exercise
Grocery store
Read
Post here
Solve world hunger


----------



## Fruitcake

Darn I didn't do any of the things I was supposed to do.

I'll try to do the washing, have a meal, oh nooo it's too hard mang


----------



## Mousey9

Cancel my car insurance
Start packing for my move this weekend
Workout...maybe? probably not 

edit: forgot i have a meeting with this girl to discuss things
edit 2: also forgot that I need to change my phone plan asap
While i'm at it, still haven't filed my taxes which was due like 5 months ago...fml, adulting is hard.


----------



## Fruitcake

I got lots of stuff done yesterday. Tidied my room and bathroom and did some gardening and washing!! Yay. Today I need to:
Shower
Prepare for work tomorrow
Tidy a bit more
Take the TV downstairs
Message the union



Infamoose said:


> While i'm at it, still haven't filed my taxes which was due like 5 months ago...fml, adulting is hard.


Me too :'( I still need to do something from like a year ago and I don't know if it's costing me money and I'm too scared to check. I don't even know what it is because taxes confuse me and usually my dad does it for me. But I got a letter about it and was just like WELL THAT MAKES ME ANXIOUS, LET'S FORGET THIS HAPPENED.


----------



## Mousey9

I like this thread, it keeps me accountable.

Find a cheap phone plan in the city
Join a gym and workout
Catch up with my sister and see her doggie
Start reading again
Do my taxes



Fruitcake said:


> Me too :'( I still need to do something from like a year ago and I don't know if it's costing me money and I'm too scared to check. I don't even know what it is because taxes confuse me and usually my dad does it for me. But I got a letter about it and was just like WELL THAT MAKES ME ANXIOUS, LET'S FORGET THIS HAPPENED.


If they owe you money, it shouldn't be a huge issue. If you owe money, then yeah, it'll be a future problem if you continue to put it off. Future being pretty much now lol. Better to suck it up and make an attempt asap, because it'll save you the awkwardness of having to ask your past/present employers for old income info if you don't already have it.


----------



## mcpon14

Making sure I don't acquire any more stressors during the day, lol.


----------



## NovaBubble

Going to try to go to the store tomorrow and get some things I need.


----------



## lunalavender

I want to try to go for another walk just to get out of the house. I also want to do my laundry and clean my room a little bit. I may also try to ask my mom to help me learn to drive as I want to get my license.


----------



## f1ora

going to see my older brother tmrw after a long time, my goal is not to show how awkward i feel


----------



## Noideaforaname

Hand in all the late assignments


----------



## roxslide

-finish Calc 3 homework
-start Design homework
-start and finish speech
-buy new headphones
-eat healthy or below 1200 cals
-get my walk on
-fly to Texas with no problems, check into hotel
-pay tolls, double check I've paid all my bills,
-register for spring classes (probably won't get to this)


----------



## catcharay

Start prep for painting my ceiling tomorrow.


----------



## Mousey9

Workout
Try to lower my phone bill
Check out the museums since apparently it's free this month here
Read
Taxes


----------



## Captainmycaptain

There are four tasks that I want to complete tomorrow.

Go to the community pool for fifteen minutes.
Go running for twenty minutes.
Find a doctor. 30 minutes.
Apply to two jobs. 30 minutes.

All of these things can be done in about 90 minutes.

I also want to try to get through the day without taking any Ativan.


----------



## i suck at life

goals for tomorrow: apply to more jobs, wash and put oil my car, donate my two bags of clothes i have in my trunk


----------



## EmeraldNeptune

Continue where I left off in re-watching Attack On Titan. 
Get in another 8 hour work shift at my job. 
Maybe play some World of Warcraft. 
Drink a coffee or two. 
I won't return from my job until the after hours (the following morning) but if that counted with my goals for tomorrow, it would be back to Attack On Titan upon returning home from work. (Or whatever anime I am watching at the time lol.)


----------



## Mousey9

Find a new family doctor
Get an eye exam and get new glasses(that's going to be expensive )
Start reading
...think of more goals


----------



## 8888

Goals for 11/15/17
Go to therapy
Do laundry
Promote my business on social media


----------



## Lostbeauties

My goal is every student's dream, not to procrastinate on my speech for speech class!


----------



## 8888

Natalie460 said:


> My goal is every student's dream, not to procrastinate on my speech for speech class!


You can do it!


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to church
~ Get groceries
~ Watch my Patriots do damage
~ Talk to friend on the phone


----------



## Fruitcake

☑ Tidy floor
☑ Vacuum
Take dishes downstairs oh no there's nine glasses up here. Oh no... there's actually 14.
Read intro to DBT book
Fill out DBT book
Send email
☑ Send other less scary email
Message boy from Tinder aaaagghh
☑ Message other boy from tinder aaaaagghhh oh God that was awful why am I so awkward I wanna cry
☑ Tidy bathroom vanity
☑ Clean vanity
☑ Clean mirror
☑ Washing
Hang washing
☑ Shower
Sort out my Pokémon - they are being naughty (this is the only fun one so I get to do a bit of it after each boring/scary task)

Urgh I don't want to do any more but we've run out of data so there's not much else I want to do either.


----------



## NovaBubble

I'm going to try to schedule a long waited appointment. It's been a while since I've talked to a stranger over the phone. x-x Gonna have to go for it and fight the anxiety.


----------



## Tjb30

I try to set myself small tasks to keep my mind busy and the tasks should be realistic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discoveryother

make it to work
don't die


----------



## Crisigv

andy1984thesecond said:


> make it to work
> don't die


My goals exactly


----------



## funnynihilist

Basically just to fight the boredom that is life


----------



## Kevin001

~ Church
~ Watch my Patriots win
~ UNC
~ Groceries?
~ Do my PTO


----------



## AvoidantGuy

I bought a "new to me" car. So probably going to do some work on it or something.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch shows
~ Wash shirts
~ Try to reschedule appointment? 
~ Order gifts
~ Watch my Patriots
~ Heal up more


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I meet Mother tomorrow at Black Bear restaurant. 

I will go to IHOP with the landlady
I will shop with landlord at a Korean supermarket with EBT card.

Shower Yesun/Toby.
Find a clipboard.
Find jobs.



I learned about EBT today. What I can buy and what I cannot buy.
Bought a comic book for Justin.
Entered a giveaway for a mattress.
Went shopping with landlady.
Scheduled to buy rice cooker on Tuesday.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Open presents
~ Watch NBA games
~ Finish blog
~ Watch show?


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Learn about 401k and Roth IRA.

Get to work on time, and let my coworkers know that their gifts are coming soon.

Install Windows Update on the work computer.

Apply for Home Depot cashier job when I come back home from work.


----------



## wmu'14

Would like to get to work early tomorrow. This is our busy time of year and the extra days off means I'm probably more behind. 

Good luck to me though because it's not likely.


----------



## Downy

Complete 6km run in 30 mins.


----------



## Kevin001

Survive


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch my Pats play
~ Have rides to work
~ Finances?


----------



## Skygrinder

- Stand back up
- Keep going forward
- No looking back


----------



## Rhythmbat

Seek help with a psychiatrist again. I have to do it.


----------



## vela

Start a new playthrough of Mass Effect. I really miss Shepard & Friends.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Pay bill
~ Deposit check
~ Get money order
~ Find place to get bloodwork
~ Prayer meet


----------



## HarmonicOscillator

Start a conversation with a girl in my economics class.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

I want to use my exercise bike. Also drink 8 cup of water.


----------



## mobc1990

1.Prioritizing work and working hard
2.Sticking with playing football,learn to play well
3.Don’t think about mental illness,it sucks my energy out and waste time
4.Learn to talk with my GF better


----------



## Kevin001

~ Go to new church
~ Groceries
~ Talk to friend on phone
~ Work modules


----------



## Psychoelle

~Phone the doctors to arrange an appointment to get something done about my anxiety.
~Go to the opticians to collect my new glasses.
~Have a good workout at the gym/swim.
~Get some sewing done.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Watch my recorded shows
~ Prayer meet
~ Watch my Rockets
~ Women's selection show


----------



## chinaski

-job search
-study
-post stuff on ebay
-maybe do my taxes
-maybe workout


----------



## Aylib

Exercise
Positive Affirmations
No negative talk about anyone
Make my bed
Clean the place 
Take dogs for a nice walk (or two).


----------



## Kevin001

~ Bloodwork
~ Groceries
~ Haircut
~ Wash hair
~ Watch NCAA basketball championship game
~ Prayer meet
~ Wash shirts


----------



## christmascookie

I hope that the scanner that I'll be using for work is a flatbed scanner and not a document feeder one, that way I can commit to my plan of archiving the newspapers at the school right away than wait for the grant to come in next semester.


----------



## Downy

5km run or do legs in gym.


----------



## jolene23

Read those 124 pages already, for goodness sake.


----------



## keysley

RubyLynn said:


> Congrats on meeting your goal!
> 
> My goal for tomorrow: Return item I accidently stole from Home Depot today (self-checkout issues). Should I bother explaining it to the returns employee or just put it back on the shelf? Probably just put it back. Which is less weird? I ended up not needing the part anyway.


Probably tell them the story


----------



## Karsten

jolene23 said:


> Read those 124 pages already, for goodness sake.


That sounds excruciating. Whatever it is, lol.


----------



## jolene23

Karsten said:


> That sounds excruciating. Whatever it is, lol.


It is. I am just delaying the inevitable. &#128542;
But I'll do it tomorrow I promise.


----------



## Discat

Psychologist, 
Clean the house, 
Cook 
Take my vitamins, 
Fix something on my blog, 
Meet a roomate 
Event


----------



## Jolese

1) Decide how I will start heeding a particular idea.

2) FOCUS on following through with my decisions in step one above everyday.

Update 5/18/18 This is pretty much in progress, so that means I can mark it off as done.


----------



## JackAku225

- Going to the gym
- Continue to look for jobs while not stressing too much about waiting during this gap period in my job (still employed, just slow period) 
- Get signed up for Karate the next session
- To not stay bored


----------



## karenw

Job Search


----------



## Discat

Wake up at 13:00
Get my laundry 
Gym? 
Go to the beach 
Watch some tv 
Drink later maybe


----------



## Sumabala

Running or any other kind of sports
write an motivational letter for a scholarship
find a place to volunteer
job applications


----------



## Kevin001

~ View church service online
~ Watch NBA games
~ Groceries?
~ Clean room


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get groceries
~ Call to change appointment?
~ Watch NBA playoffs
~ Better from sickness? 
~ Prayer meet 
~ Make youtube video?


----------



## Discat

-wake up at 11
- get ready and go visit my grandma


----------



## Deaf Mute

Um survive the morning session lmao... and then maybe go to the library to pick up another folder if I'm still alive and have enough energy..


----------



## A Void Ant

Buy/install a lighting panel


----------



## Mabel Pines

Go try to make small-talk with this girl at Church.


----------



## Discat

It works well this thread! 

So tomorrow... wake up at 1 pm
Shower, make breakfast - 2 
Take my bag to someone who'd fix it. 3:00
Go to my doc, get prescriptions. 2:30 ✔
Get the prescriptions out. 4:00✔
Call electrician ✔and my Internet company 5:00
Play guitar back - till 6 ✔
Face exercise for 10 min
Practice Positive affirmations 20 min✔
Write 4 my till 8 
Email some employment thing 

I'd like to socialize ideally for an hour


----------



## Discat

I did yesterdays missions partly

So tomorrow :

Wake up at 11:30 am
Shower breakfast and affirmation work (half hour) @Sasseth

Taking with me: a bag to fix,✔
2 letters to fax. 
Calling a cell shop that has to fix my phone ✔

Doctor at 1300 ✔
Fax the letters
Go to fix my back pack ✔
Gym ✔

Eat something outside + affirmation work (20 min) ✔

Call some person that did some work here and get a letter from him (for bills ****)✔
----4:00 call internet company

Going to fix my phone 
5:00+ german course ✔

Grocery shopping

Face exercise (10 min)

Look for a roomare online

Affirmation work (15 min) ✔

Go out for an hour 4 a beer ✔


----------



## Discat

Wake up @ 1 pm 🐥
10 min affirmations 😽 
Eat outside 🍳

Psychologist session 👩‍💼🏽

Sit in a quiet place and send some important email 4 pm ✍

Send faxes 5 pm 🖨

Get something from the pharmacy 6pm 💊

Grocery shopping 6:30/7🍎🍞🥛🍺🍅🍆🥒🥕🥑🍌

Photograph my placeee 7+💒
Cook "lunch" and pry& eat 8🍿💂‍♂️🏽🍽
Take vitamins💊

Play guitar 830 🎸

Face exercise 930 🤽‍♀️
Shower 🚰

Look 4 a roomate 👩‍⚖️
Dinner 🥙
Netflix & chill 👋😋😽

Affirmations 💕🛌


----------



## Jessie203

Try to relax and enjoy a night out with friends tomorrow. It's been a while and I'm nervous. I'll be meeting new people they're bringing too.


----------



## mrpeanuthead

I know that its hard for us to push ourselves to get more done every day. But anything is possible, we can all achieve things that we never knew possible.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Wash hair
~ Pay clinic bill
~ Treat mom to chinese for early bday gift
~ Prayer meet
~ Youtube vid?


----------



## Girlwhostuck

I love this concept, I always think of goals for long-term! I'd say mine is to make one step further to treating my social anxiety and getting on with my future.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Church
~ Killer workout
~ Wash work shirts
~ Read new book
~ Baseball?


----------



## Maslow

Work out.
Go to the library and get a new book.
Think about getting a haircut.
Think about cleaning my office.
Think about trimming the hedges.


----------



## Chomskyreader

Feel comfortable while speaking to a stranger.


----------



## Chomskyreader

Not pretending or acting to make someone like me.


----------



## beargi

Making a proper vacation plan, writing goals I want to achieve before uni starts


----------



## Kevin001

~ Groceries
~ Buy work pants
~ Prayer meet
~ Baseball
~ Clean room
~ Modules for work


----------



## Shy extrovert

Work on my resume and add all my new skills! Also work on my portfolio so I can find a better job this summer


----------



## White Shirt Guy

Cleaning my room.


----------



## twitchy666

*sell the car*

i bought something shabby in 2016 which never be the golden diamond of human applauded prettiest Object!!!

i cared only for which are engine starts; previously, engine reached a hydrolocked state. due for scrap. how would a human think of an inoperable machine, if it was just pretty to show off??? for its colour?

2016-2019 enjoyed best toy, prone to stalling! any reset MAF sensor without cleaning of replacement! each stalling in traffic, a plain restart kept it going indeterminedly! trustworthy beast! This year, after oil change, filters, all, some clanky noises. as i got hired for 32 jobs career. now i given up on. cos i ain't REALLY, really pretty, alone????? whatevva possible, let it happen! so many repairs since! cleansing injectors & valve gunk after the MAF.

no chance i sell a car which an't so pretty to the human ear? if it goes, takes me where i need to be? scientific, mathematical proof. this world of ELITISM?

must tick all boxes? my tendency to be perfectist. me full of compromise! spend less on anything imperfect!

last time easier to have car taken away. same in this case, fresh vehicle ready. need space emptied. this engine & wheels spin! anything produced before 2000.. no person want it!


----------



## Kevin001

~ File for unemployment
~ Shave facial hair off completely?
~ Finances


----------



## Kevin001

~ Get groceries
~ Wash/laundry
~ Make sure unemployment is ok
~ Pay insurance
~ Prayer meet


----------



## Shawn81

Take my mom to her doctors appointment.
Get some tea. Go find some shade to sit in my car wasting away playing a phone game and stressing about what to do next.


----------



## harrison

Go for a walk to get out of this apartment. Do a bit of exercise. Try to keep busy and not go nuts.


----------



## discopotato

buy gardening supplies. study and actually get things done.


----------



## Velorrei

I have goals of varying degrees, but there are two things I really want to do tomorrow.


*Greet more than 20 people at work.* Waving or nodding does not count. Must make eye contact and speak audibly.

*Have an impromptu full length conversation at work.* Just randomly start talking to someone about something interesting. If I can distract someone from their work for a little bit, that's good!

I want to become likable and personable. I must grow my social and soft skills.


----------



## Velorrei

Velorrei said:


> I have goals of varying degrees, but there are two things I really want to do tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *Greet more than 20 people at work.* Waving or nodding does not count. Must make eye contact and speak audibly.
> 
> *Have an impromptu full length conversation at work.* Just randomly start talking to someone about something interesting. If I can distract someone from their work for a little bit, that's good!
> 
> I want to become likable and personable. I must grow my social and soft skills.


No, I did not complete the goals I listed above in the past 24 hours. Partially completed the first one. Didn't touch second goal at all.

But that's okay. It's moments like these where I need to build perseverance and resilience. I may or may not complete them in the next 24 hours. If I don't, then they can just roll over to next week. If I do, then good.


----------



## harrison

Might try and brush up on my Indonesian and maybe start learning a bit of Thai. May as well do something useful with all this spare time in lockdown.

Plus go for another decent walk.


----------



## ISEIK22

My goal for tomorrow is to take a 60 minute walk around my local park, bring corn to feed the ducks and don't full out avoid people. That means no hiding behind trees, no taking the long way around. Make eye contact and smile. I think that's a good start.


----------



## slyfox

To get 6 hours of productivity in. Doubtful I'll get it, but I'll do my best to get at least 5.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> To get 6 hours of productivity in. Doubtful I'll get it, but I'll do my best to get at least 5.


 Hadn't intended to count walking, but with the big walk I took Saturday, got over 6 hours of productivity in.

--------------------

For today my goal is to get 3 hours of productivity in


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> For today my goal is to get 3 hours of productivity in


Day is not over yet, but there isn't enough time left and not feeling up to it.

----------------------------------------------------

Goal for tomorrow is 5 hours of productivity


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Goal for tomorrow is 5 hours of productivity


 Started out well but let myself get off track. Did less than 3 hours worth

-----------------------------------------------------

Goal for tomorrow is 3 hours of productivity


----------



## Blue Dino

Getting starting on my plan to do plant an herb garden on the frontyard next to the driveway. Maybe doing some research on what are the best seeds and spices to plant.


----------



## slyfox

Blue Dino said:


> Getting starting on my plan to do plant an herb garden on the frontyard next to the driveway. Maybe doing some research on what are the best seeds and spices to plant.


Good luck! Sage, thyme, and chives are pretty easy to grow. Probably a lot of other easy ones but I only have experience growing these herbs from seed. If you do chives might want to grow them in a pot because they will become a weed in your garden. Have heard the same about spearmint getting out of control


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Goal for tomorrow is 3 hours of productivity


Got about 2.5 hours of stuff done, so not too bad.

-------------------------------------------------

Goal for today is 3 hours of productivity


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Goal for today is 3 hours of productivity


Got a little over three hours done. Gardening, cleaning, and a little bit of work on some art projects
-----------------------------------
My goal for tomorrow is again 3 hours of productivity.


----------



## Blue Dino

slyfox said:


> Good luck! Sage, thyme, and chives are pretty easy to grow. Probably a lot of other easy ones but I only have experience growing these herbs from seed. If you do chives might want to grow them in a pot because they will become a weed in your garden. Have heard the same about spearmint getting out of control


Just the info I need. Thanks. Read parsley, basil and cilantro are good too. Obviously I didn't get started.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> My goal for tomorrow is again 3 hours of productivity.


Got just under 2 hours of productivity in.
-----------------------------------------------
My goal for today is 6 hours of productivity. Seems kind of stupid when I've not been making my 3 hour goals, but this has been part of a weekly goal and I have about 6 hours left for the week.


----------



## fluorish

Omg tomoro I have to see a bunch of relatives I haven’t seen in a realy long time first I have to clean the heck out of the house and it’s already 11pm


----------



## slyfox

fluorish said:


> Omg tomoro I have to see a bunch of relatives I haven't seen in a realy long time first I have to clean the heck out of the house and it's already 11pm


Hope everything goes well. Best of luck!


----------



## fluorish

slyfox said:


> Hope everything goes well. Best of luck!


Thanks! That was extreme social anxiety provoking, Iv been over seas for a year. Then there was lockdown and today was a celebration day so there was a lot of relatives visiting my grandma that I haven't seen in a long time and we're all trying to talk to me. I feel like going from two months of no visitors and 1 year of not seeing people I usually see couple times a month to what just happened is cray and I realised the lockdown has made my social anxiety very bad.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> My goal for today is 6 hours of productivity. Seems kind of stupid when I've not been making my 3 hour goals, but this has been part of a weekly goal and I have about 6 hours left for the week.


Actually got the 6 hours in and this is the first time in a long time that I've actually completed a weekly goal as well.

---------------------------------------------------------
Goal for tomorrow 3 hours of productivity


----------



## slyfox

fluorish said:


> Thanks! That was extreme social anxiety provoking, Iv been over seas for a year. Then there was lockdown and today was a celebration day so there was a lot of relatives visiting my grandma that I haven't seen in a long time and we're all trying to talk to me. I feel like going from two months of no visitors and 1 year of not seeing people I usually see couple times a month to what just happened is cray and I realised the lockdown has made my social anxiety very bad.


Good job getting through it. I get anxiety being around relatives other than my dad as well. Really hate when they try to get me to go to gathering because dealing with them one on one is bad enough


----------



## fluorish

slyfox said:


> Really hate when they try to get me to go to gathers because dealing with them one on one is bad enough


So true 
I just wish everyone knew it was social anxiety and avoidance from that instead of anything else they might be thinking.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Test out car
~ Get haircut
~ Get groceries
~ Wash clothes
~ Wash hair


----------



## either/or

Same as always: get through the day, survive the night.


----------



## lily

-wash my jacket/clothes
-wash dishes
-make something simple to eat
-exercise


----------



## Sainnot

1. get through work without having a breakdown
2. go to the gym
3. make something to eat other than a sandwich
4. work on my list of things that I want to work on in therapy
5. make a friend


(5) isn't gonna happen though but never hurts to write it down here


----------



## lily

-I took a shower today
-I exercised
-I will do laundry tomorrow
-make something simple to eat
-wash the dishes
-go out for a walk is a plus


----------



## lily

-I did the laundry :boogie
-I did exercise
-I couldn't wash dishes


----------



## either/or

I need to do my dreaded taxes tomorrow. I hate filing my tax returns but I like the refund check : D


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

1) Schedule some articles for one of my social media gigs.


----------



## lily

not sure what my goals will be tomorrow
-possibly help my mom cook brocoli and beef
or go to pick up my medication
having trouble sleeping right now 'cause I went to sleep earlier due to boredom


----------



## Derek Armstrong

Go outdoor to walk for a bit.


----------



## alienjunkie

to go out and not feel completely embarrassed about how i look


----------



## VIncymon

Get through work today without conflict/doing something wrong.

Relaxing the next day.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

My goal for tomorrow is to not kill myself.


edit: sorry, didn't notice this was in to the Positive Thinking area, so my goal is...reformulating:

Be a winner in my fight with crippling anxiety and suicidal depression.


----------



## gwm483

get juiced up and accomplish something without immediate whiplash from other psychotics around me.


----------

